# Magic Kingdom For Sale* (*Some Assembly Required)



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, I would like actions between *asterisks,* thoughts in _italics_, and speech in "quotes."  

Out of Character thread, Rogue's Gallery. 

*The Hex*

*Emperor Valerian* - *Drakkon Cuspis* - CG Barbarian 3/Cleric of Kord 6/BondBlade 3

*Xael* - *Rezomael* - CG Male Human Wizard 5/Lightning Rod 7

*Thanee* - *Allyra* - TN Female Human Wizard 5th/Incantatrix 5th/The Endless 2nd

*Nac Mac Feegle* - *Shal Lightbearer* - NG Male Human Cleric of Pelor 5/Forbiddance of the Divine 7 

*Sephiroth no Miko* - *Phaeder* - NG Male Human Bard 8/Song Ghost 4

*Ferrix* - *Trekt Loreseeker* - TN Male Dwarf Ranger 5/Finder of the Lost 5/The Grim 2

Low'verok map (you're going westward) 

*Inactive Players*
*Serpenteye* - *Alessandra* - NG Female Human Druid 7/Ancient Mother 5

And now, the story begins...

~~~

The Hex is an adventuring group of some renown, well known for their arcane might as well as their divine strength of arms.  They had show themselves capable of handling rogue wizards, young tyrants, even orc hoards.  They were skilled in dungeon-delving and cavern-exploration, as well as cross-country travel, mapping, and exploring.  They had large entourages of followers to support them, and substantial wealth both from adventuring and careful investing.

Their stock had risen high enough to attract the attention of King Xargo himself.  Through his nobles, the king had informed The Hex that he was interested in expanding his borders.  It was far easier for him to do so, in the more rugged terrain to the west, by means of a small group than by an army.  As a gift for years of battling the enemies of Low'verok, the king has given The Hex domain over hundreds of square miles of virgin wilderness west of Low'verok.  In return for taming it and bringing into Low'verok, the king offered complete freedom from taxes for ten years, and very favorable terms afterwards.  And The Hex, of course, would be the first to take any of the spoils this new land had to offer.

Right now you're at the border down of Gallis' Hall, the last western outpost.  Your followers are preparing the wagons, finishing loading them with supplies, harnessing the horses and mules, latching the extra strings of horses and mules on the back.  Herds of cattle mill behind, waiting to be established in the first suitable grazing area you can find.  

You're in the town hall with Lord Gallis, the local lord who will be able to help you with any last-minute preparations or trading.

"Did you need any more trade goods or things like that?  I know you have plenty of seed, tools, and whatnot, but a few luxury trade items could go a long way if you're trying to pacify some of the locals," he's suggesting, as he helps roll up some of the crude maps gathered from the local rangers.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Jul 28, 2004)

"I have no need of trade items! My voice of persuasion speaks loudly, through the Strength and Might of Kord on High!" Drakkon will announce rather loudly to anyone around... whether they want to hear it or not.  Drakkon tends to speak this way unless the other members of the Hex or Ishkabar shush him.

*His assistant, Ishkabar, is fortuitously in charge of both his own purse and his master's, will smile politely at his master's gaffe. He will then turn to Lord Gallis, and bow politely*

"My Lord, it has been most gracious for you to host us before our journey northward.  What trade items do the locals in this wilderness prefer?  For all of his... demonstrative ability, I am afraid Master Cuspis might need to get their attention before he lets Kord speak through him."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“A very good suggestion, sir. Anything, that saves us troubles with the locals would be of great help.”_

Allyra waits for Lord Gallis to answer the question, Ishkabar uttered.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

"I would be thinking that you might want to take some good forged knives or swords, possibly metal arrowheads and whatnot.  Metal jewelry and gems might be welcome, as would good cloth.  If you have any of the odd objects of art or such that you adventuring types always seem to collect, this might be a good place to use them.  Heaven knows that a fairly useless little statue to you could look like someone else's favorite god!" Lord Gallis says, his scribe scribbling notes quickly.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Jul 29, 2004)

"Metal arrowheads, you say?" *Drakkon will suddenly show interest as the topic of weapons is brought up.*

"Hmm... you say that many of the natives do not have metal weapons?  As this is new land, perhaps we should try to keep it that way," Ishkabar will say, before turning to his superior, "That way, you may show them with your bare hands how Kord can increase their blessings tenfold, Master."

*Drakkon will laugh with approval, and after the warrior returns to loading his horse, Ishkabar will turn to the others*

"Being strong in Kord means being strong in mind, as well as body.   We do not know how these natives will recieve us... it may be unwise to give them weapons as trading items.  Kord would not wish his strength of iron to be used against us.  Instead, metal cooking utensils, and other trade items might prove more suitable than metal arrowheads.  It will allow them to gain trust in all of us, and we will not have to worry about the metals of Low'verok suddenly sailing back towards us if they are... unhappy at our arrival."

*Ishkabar will then take 25 gold pieces from his master's money, and buy that amount of cooking utensils, moderately well made blankets and clothes, and other trinket goods.  These will be stored on his horse... he, as well as Drakkon, intend to walk most of the way*


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Shal has a thoughtful look on his face.*

"I would rather trade for a goodly supply of raw metals, iron, bronze and the like.  I have many among my followers who can work such materials, and would give the added benefit of teaching the art to the natives, who could then aquire their own ore."

*Shal turns to Tabitha who, being the better fighter has the money on hand.*

"Buy what you can for 75 gold, and see that it is loaded into the wagons."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jul 29, 2004)

*Phaeder catches the avid gleam of interest from his ghostly companion as he watches Lord Gallis roll up the maps from behind the back of the little group clustered in the town hall.* "Calm down, Anshul," he murmurs very, very quietly to the spirit, "there will be enough time later to pore over them while we're on the road... if they're even serviceable," he adds a little dubiously. "They looked pretty crude."

"If even one of them saves you from floundering in quicksand or running afoul of a bear cave, I would say they've done their job. Besides, we wouldn't want to take _all_ the fun out of exploring now, would we?" Anshul replies good-humoredly. The ghost had been in remarkably good spirits since the start of this expedition, eager for the chance to explore new territory. "...Better get some supplies, whelp. The Lord is right, some gifts and trinkets would sweeten the natives' temper."

*Stepping forward, Phaeder politely asks Lord Gallis,* "Milord, have you any exotic spices or perhaps some fine tobacco, as well?" *Phaeder is looking at items that will please and impress the leaders of the natives and win their goodwill, since his party members seem to have tools and supplies covered.*

[OOC: I will be using silver to for Phaeder's normal speech and slate gray for Anshul's telepathic speech. I'll figure something out for Phaeder's mental speech to Anshul later...]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Also, we could need some more parchment or paper. I'm quite certain we'll have a lot of planning to do,”_ Allyra suggests.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 29, 2004)

The Crone stands back, an island of calm and certainty in an ocean of enthusiasm. She simply stands there leaning slightly on her cane, more of old habit than actual need, and with an occasional nod and smile she lends her encouragement to her adopted children. They would do well, as they had so many times before, without her guidance. Only when necessity required it would she step in and steer them back on the right course.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

*Cooking utensils and supplies, as well as raw metal bar stock is purchased, and added to the small mountain of supplies your followers load onto the wagons.*

*Unrolling the maps, your fears are confirmed.  The most reliable is still crude and with no scale.  You know your "kingdom" stretches at least four hundred miles to the west, and nearly that much north and south.  It contains a river, several small streams, a lake, a swamp, a small mountain range, and ridiculous amount of virgin forest.  However, it's also full of gnolls, trolls, and giants of various types, and more than once powerful-but-demented arcanist, cultist, or warlord vanished in here.  Their legacy could remain behind to trouble you still...*


----------



## Xael (Jul 29, 2004)

*Rezomael just watches others as they discuss the unnecessary list of supplies. He nods silently to nobody in particular as he agrees with the others' ideas. But when the maps are unrolled, he jerks and stops walking nervoysly around, and moves closer.*

*Peering at the maps, he mumbles to the group, using his formal voice*: "Would it make sense if we headed directly to west first, to the river, so that we minimize the chances of getting lost? I have little interest in swamps, and I don't think that it really is any place to build a city, much less anything bigger. The river is certainly on point of interest, as we will need water wherever we go. We could easily follow the river to the lake and see if there's anything of interest. From there we could just march north to the woods and mountains if we need to. Judging by a very, very quick look at this, I'd say that the north shore of the lake is about halfway to anywhere. That's my proposition at the moment at least, but I expect and hope that you have few ideas too."

OOC: *Sniff* Ishkabar stole blue.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“The area northwest of the river seems well-suited from what little can be obtained from this map. Probably close to the river or lake, for a steady supply of water.”_


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Jul 29, 2004)

*Drakkon's disinterest in packing disappears as soon as a map appears*

"Hmmm...  Allyra speaks wisely.  With so many challenges about," *Drakkon points to the areas marked 'trolls,' 'gnolls,' and 'giants,'* "...a secure supply of fresh water is a must.  The merging of the river into the vaguely marked lake might be a good place... we could have water defend two of our sides."

*Ishkabar is also looking over the maps with interest, his sharper mind thinking as well*

"Placing our initial seat, or settlement in that location might be a boon further down the road of course.  It is in a position for future trade... peoples from the lake and peoples from the river undoubtedly will meet there once this land has been civilized somewhat."

*Drakkon will suddenly frown, and then give a nod of agreement towards Rezomael*

"The arcane master speaks the truth.  Regardless of what we do, it would be wise to head towards this river.  From there, we can follow it towards the lake, or the mountains," *he'll say seriously, before adding with a grin of mischief and a peal of laughter,*"...or, if Kord has lit a fire in all your heretical bellies, towards the swamp!"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Shal also looks over the map.*

"I'd make a motion that we move on the Gnolls first.  If we're likely to be able to peacefully deal with any race, they'll be it.  Perhaps if we struck west to the river then south to the lake..."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 30, 2004)

Mod could you delete this please.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“I think we should first find a suitable place for all this stuff before we go on a tour to greet our new neighbours. It's probably the easiest, to go straight for the river and either try to cross it and follow it to the lake while staying north of the river, or if that wouldn't be possible, we have to stay south of the river and surround the lake and maybe even the swamp at the end of the journey.”_

OOC: Smaller, cut-out map attached.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jul 30, 2004)

*Peering at the _very_ rough map in slight consternation, Pheader does his best to send the mental equivalent of glare at Anshul, which the ghost serenely ignores.*

"It would be a good idea to try to cross the river I think." *he agrees* "That way, we can see if it's fordable or not, and how easily. That might help us determine where we want to place our settlement as well."


----------



## Xael (Jul 30, 2004)

*Rezomael tries not to grin when he's being called an "Arcane Master", and then speaks again after hearing others*: "If we're going to build something to the north side of the river or lake, I think that we have to make a bridge anyway. So I suppose we could build a bridge over the river when we actually get there, and a very small outpost to guard it. It's just a matter of where. Easily defendable locations are always good of course, if we manage to find one."


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Jul 30, 2004)

"A good defense needs only a stout heart, a full belly, and a strong sword!" Drakkon will say, before adding, "Though many who might come to our new realm might not have strong swords.  The blades made in Port Lylae tend to be weaker than Alban ones, I've noticed..."

*He drifts off for a second, before remembering the point he was headed towards.*

"Either way, It would be good to have a bridge.  I can swim the current, be in lazy or a rapids, but I do not know if my horse or Ishkabar's steed could make it with heavy loads on their backs.  If there be rapids, I doubt many of these wagons will either.  

And of course, Kord's mighty strength can be very useful in building, as well as in fighting!"  Drakkon flexes.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jul 31, 2004)

*Phaeder chuckles.* "Very true, Drakkon. I've no doubt we'll have need of your mighty thews in the days to come, whether building or fighting, and there'll probably be no shortage of either. Well... no sense in worrying about that the condition of the river until we get to it." *He looks around at all of his companions,* "We are all in agreement on a rough plan? Strike west until we hit the river, look for a crossing, and settle somewhere appropriate on it or the lake's northern banks? Then, deal with the gnolls? They'll probably have noticed us by that point, anyway."

"You mean they'll probably have _raided_ you by that point," corrects Anshul in his head. "They're not exactly renowned for their civility and warm hospitality...."

[OOC: Isida, what time of the year is it? Spring, summer, autumn....?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

*It is just the tail end of spring, going into summer.  The rivers are likely to be somewhat swollen.  This area gets moderate rainfall, though summers can be hot and muggy.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

*One of Allyra's caravan masters comes to the door of the hall and signals to her.  It looks like the caravans are nearing readiness, if The Hex is.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Looks like we are good to go. Thank you again for your kind help, Lord Gallis. Much appreciated. I hope we can send you an invitation to join us for dinner in a few months.”_ With a suggestive wink, she leaves for the wagons.

OOC: How many miles is it to the lake?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

*By your best guess, it would seem to be three hundred miles to the lake.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Looks like we are good to go. Thank you again for your kind help, Lord Gallis. Much appreciated. I hope we can send you an invitation to join us for dinner in a few months.”_ With a suggestive wink, she leaves for the wagons.



  "I'll look forward to it.  Best of luck Hex, I expect grand things from you," Lord Gallis says with a brief bow.

*Mounting up and giving the signal, your wagon train swings into motion, taking a few hours to get the whole kit and kaboodle out of Gallis Hall.  The woods you pass through are thick, but forays by rangers over the years have made a path of sorts.  With an eye to difficult and rugged terrain, your wagons weren't too wide, but still you know you're going to have to start cutting your own road eventually.*

*Your progress the first day isn't terribly much, fifteen miles or so, but with a train your size, you count yourself lucky.  A few of your scouts have reported sightings in the woods; half-seen glimpses of gnolls.  It seems you're already being watched...*


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 2, 2004)

"There are gnolls afoot." Drakkon will say the obvious.  "Perhaps we should throw out a screen of scouts... rangers, and perhaps someone who might tame these creatures?  I could go and show them the strength of Kord, and maybe his Might will persuade them to join us.  My warriors can stay close to the caravan, in case they do not listen to persuasions."

"Tame them?" others will hear Ishkabar say quietly.  "Perhaps trying to trade with them would be better than putting a leash on them.  I am sure they would react as badly as any human if we were to try leashing them to a tree and telling them to go fetch!"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“I doubt, that they'll try to hinder us now, but once they know, that we are establishing a base, it is only a matter of time, that they realize, that we will have to come for them as well, so they are either going to move away, if they are scared too much, or try to oppose us, and then I'd expect them to attack us on our ground, before we are finished working, so we better have some scouts around, which warn us in time, so we do not get any unwanted surprises.”_

Allyra sends Kira into the air, so she can keep an eye on the surroundings, but orders her to stay out of harm's reach and return every now and then to report anything unusual.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 2, 2004)

"We should probably set up a watch tonight or surround the camp with an _alarm_ spell just in case." *Phaeder suggests from under his cloak. He gives a slight shrug.* "They might be hostile or they might not be, but it can't hurt to be safe." He frowns in thought. "Hmmm... I can't be sure, but I seem to remember they're noctural creatures."

*In any case, he gives orders to his people to set up watch shifts.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

*Allyra*

Allyra chuckles. _“An alarm spell will hardly cover the area of our campsite here. It might work when we are travelling alone, but with this little army here, we would need at least a dozen spells to have some decent coverage. But we should definitely have some guards around, for safety's sake.”_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 3, 2004)

"An 'army' would be an apt description, and not so far off the mark," Phaeder says wryly, surveying the entire caravan from atop his horse. "The gnolls can't be pleased with our presence here in what they probably consider as their territory. After all, one doesn't just march over over 150 people into the wilderness without being up to _something_."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 3, 2004)

Shal smiles slightly.

"I believe that I could deal with any trouble the gnolls could try."


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 3, 2004)

"Phaeder, this truly is an army... and Kord shall protect the stronger should the gnolls wish to dance blades with us!  Fear not, noble friend!  We shall triumph!" Drakkon will say with some gusto.  "It would be wise to keep the bulk of our strength close to our wagons this night, but it would be wiser to set a loose screen out in all directions.  Men that are fast, that know their way through woods.  Should the gnolls move in, they can raise an alarm and fall back, giving our people close-in precious time to form a better defense.  Perhaps sharped eyed people sixty foot further out in all directions... not too many, just enough to watch each other's blind spots."

*Drakkon will then instruct his people to set up watches in conjuction with the others, to provide more muscle to what Drakkon feels is an already strong force.  The cleric himself will take first watch, Ishkabar will take third, with their sergeant (2nd level fighter) covering the second watch with instructions to wake them both should the gnolls attempt something.*

*If anyone offers up some rangers or similar woodsman trained people to form a scouting group or extended perimeter, Drakkon will instruct his barbarians to go with, instructing them to follow the lead and instructions of the rangers/woodsmen.  Until watches take over, Drakkon and Ishkabar will patrol the perimeter as well.  Once night falls, the'll fall into the watch cycle stated above,  staying close to camp to act as a reserve/reinforcements.*

*At Shal's comment, Drakkon will give a mischievious grin.  *

"Ah... our friend in Pelor speaks as if he walked from a chainbreaking hall!  Excellent!  With Pelor and Kord side by side, we have nothing to fear from any gnoll!"

[ooc: Breakdown from Drakkon's people would end up being:

1st watch: 3 1st level fighters, 2 1st level barbarians
2nd watch: 4 1st level fighters, 1 1st lvl barbarian, 1 2nd lvl fighter
3rd watch: same as 1st watch]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

*Allyra*

While the others plan the defense, Allyra sits down with her book and goes through for her daily routine, which takes maybe half an hour, during which she refreshes her memory of a few spells and then casts a couple on herself and Kira, her familiar. After the necessary manipulations have been done to the arcane energies, she looks up, smiling and satisfied by her work.

Allyra also had left one spell to create a Secure Shelter during the journey. She looks for a decent place in the center of the camp to place it, and then moves in, sitting down and watching all the ongoing preparations through one of the windows of the small hut.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 3, 2004)

*Phaeder will send his barbarians, rangers, and rogues (along with Drakkon's barbarians and anyone else who is sending out woodsmen) to scout out and patrol the perimeter while the rest of the group starts making camp. Once it gets dark, they will pull back and set up watch as follows (this will remain the same in subsequent days, unless otherwise noted):*

*1st Watch:* 3 1st-level rangers, 3 1st-level barbarians, 4 1st-level fighters, 1 2nd-level fighter, 1 3rd-level cleric, 1 4th-level rogue.
*2nd Watch:* 4 1st-level rangers, 3 1st-level barbarians, 3 1st-level fighters, 1 2nd-level ranger, 1 3rd-level cleric, 1 4th-level rogue.
*3rd Watch:* 3 1st-level rangers, 4 1st-level barbarians, 4 1st-level fighters, 1 2nd-level barbarian, 1 3rd-level cleric, Phaeder.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2004)

*As the morning dawns, your people on watch report that some caught glimpses of gnolls, or heard them, and it seemed the gnolls were simply watching them and the camp, perhaps to gauge the expedition's strength.  Some of the rangers say that gnolls are capable of stalking intruders for days before moving in for the kill, and that they like to separate people and get them alone.  Anyone going out to gather water or food along or in tiny groups will be at risk, they caution.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“The woodsmen should only forage in well-protected groups while this danger persists,”_ Allyra suggests to the others. _“We don't know how many of them are out there.”_

In the morning, as usual, she sits down on a small desk in her little hut, reading in her spellbook and memorizing new spells for the day.

Afterwards, she gets out some parchment and starts to draw some crude sketches of a possible layout for a stronghold until the trek is ready to head out.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 4, 2004)

"Good idea," *agrees Phaeder and spreads the word among the camp that scouts and woodsmen should not separate from the main group in groups of less than six and to try to keep sight of each other at all times.*

*Once dawn is breaking and third watch is nearing its end, Phaeder will do a few warm-up vocals and then sing up the sun, as is his wont when he's awake in the mornings. His clear, strong tenor fills the morning air, pure and uncomplicated notes taking flight like a prayer, welcoming the new day. Around him, his followers start stirring, and as a wake-up call, it is far more pleasant than a rough shake or a kick to the ribs.*

*While camp is being broken and breakfast prepared, he will spend some time going over his music and humming quietly to himself, improvising and experimenting with new melodies and harmonies as he readies his daily allotment of spells. He eats his food with an absent air, his mind still occupied with snatches of melody and lyrics as he hastily scribbles down his some notes in his music books befire putting them away and checking to see how the preparations are going.*


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 4, 2004)

"Wise thoughts from a wise person," Drakkon will say at Allyra's suggestion.  

*Drakkon will volunteer that one or two of his, 'more rough and tumble followers' (ie. barbarians) can accompany any of the larger groups of rangers to provide some 'heavy muscle' should it be necessary.*

*In the morning, before people set out, people will witness what has become an usual occurence each morning, as Drakkon and Ishkabar strip to their waists and perform their daily meditation to Kord... a wrestling match.  Usually Drakkon wins, but only after a grueling contest.  This day, while the matches last their usual hour length, Ishkabar easily pins Drakkon twice.  Its been a while, but the cleric will endure a few snickers from his men this day.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 4, 2004)

*Phaeder wanders over to watch the tail end of the match wrestling after meeting with the caravan masters.*

"Now _that_ looks like a bit of fun," comments Anshul in his head, rather wistfully. "It's been ages since I've wrestled. Sure you don't want to challenge either of them to friendly tussle one of these days?"

*Phaeder shoots Anshul an incredulous mental look.* "You have _got_ to be kidding me," *he murmurs to the ghost. He looks back at the two men grappling on the ground, sweat shining off their bodies.* "...I doubt I'd present much of a challenge."

"Oh, come now, whelp," chides Anshul. "You're no strapping lad, that's for sure, but I wager you're nowhere as bad as you think. You're certainly in better shape now than when we first met." Here, his voice turns a bit sly, "But if you're shy, _I_ could always volunteer you...."

"No!" *yelps Phaeder, perhaps a little too loudly, causing the people around him to look at him curiously. Modulating his voice down, he repeats in a much lower tone, not much amused.* "No, Anshul. I'd rather you _not_."

"Suit yourself," sighs the ghost and he goes back to watching the match, his nostalgia bleeding into Phaeder's awareness.

*Phaeder mutters something incomprehensible under his breath about meddlesome spirits and their obvious ploys at manipulation.*


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 7, 2004)

"It appears brains beat brawn today," Ishkabar will lightly tease his superior.

*When Phaeder yells 'No' at thin air, Drakkon will look at him funny.*

"Phaeder, are you alright?  It is not normal to yet at the air.  If something is troubling your mind, Kord teaches us to release our fears, our angers through strength.  Perhaps you need a spar?   One of my comrades could prove more than willing!  Or I could challenge you to some laps around the camp!  Running will clear your mind of whatever is ailing you!"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2004)

*Allyra*

After she is finished with her daily routine, Allyra heads out and watches the guys play their games.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 12, 2004)

*Before Phaeder's flustered brain can muster much of a response one way or another, Anshul steps to the forefront briefly. His timbre is somewhat deeper and more sonorous, but the voice remains unmistakably Phaeder's.*

"Oh yes, I'm fine, Drakkon. Didn't mean to startle you there. Though a friendly little run sounds wonderful... sitting on a horse all day yesterday has made all my joints rather stiff this morning." *he says cheerfully. Mentally, he adds to Phaeder,* "You have been rather neglecting your exercises lately, whelp. Remember, a healthy body promotes a healthy mind! And stop that glaring. I said I wouldn't volunteer you for a wrestling match without your consent, but I never promised anything else."

*Phaeder merely just heaves a sigh inwardly, resigning himself to the inevitable. It was too early in the morning to get worked up over Anshul's antics anyway. And perhaps a run wouldn't be so bad... he wasn't much of a sprinter, but he could keep up a steady pace well enough.*


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 12, 2004)

*Looking on the games with a slightly amused air, Shal spends the time looking over plans for a building with his head architect.  Tabitha, stays around and looks bored for a short time until a smiling Shal gives her permission to go join the games, at which point she runs off.*


----------



## Xael (Aug 17, 2004)

*Rezomael watches the games while walking around the camp. He is more preoccupied thinking about the gnoll problem than the games though, but since he doesn't have any ideas to give right now, he says nothing.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

*In the morning the party breaks camp, the priests of Kord having determined their new rankings for the day based on who won this morning.  Drakkon, of course, maintains his position.*

*You travel for the next two days, constant reports of trailing gnolls dodging your every step.  But when you come to rest on the third day, you find a band of gnolls in your chosen clearning.  One is clearly broader and stronger than the others, with impressive deliberate scarring all over his arms and chest, depicting a crude picture of a wolf or some sort of other predatory dog.  He wears a belt made from some kind of green scaled hide, studded with bone, and carries a sturdy flail made from leather-wrapped wood and carved stone balls.*

*The others are wearing hide armor made from wolves, elk, or moose, and some from stranger creatures.  You recognize winter wolf hide, owlbear, and even the rather ancient hide of a black dragon.  Some carry highly decorated spears, carved and dangling with parts of various beasts, along with equally decorated shields bearing pictures of predatory beasts.  Others carry flails, clubs, slings, or other weapons.  Some have deliberate scarring, others have greased and painted their fur in strange patterns in red and black.*

*Two wear elaborate hide headdresses made of triangles of hide that point to the left, one decorated with a gnoll handprint in white, the other with a crude sketch of a raven's head.  Both of these gnolls have rattles made from skulls, dangling with other small bones, claws, and beaks.  They seem to be waiting for you to make the first move.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Well, looks like we will be able to talk to them sooner than we thought,”_ Allyra says to the others, but loud enough, that the gnolls would be able to hear her.

Meanwhile she scans them with her (already running) Arcane Sight to find out more about the auras surrounding them (magic items and active spells) and judge the spellcasting ability of the individuals, starting with the most decorated ones.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

Perched on the bow of one of the wagons, Trekt gazes out into the gathering of gnolls, his blazing eyes appraising their numbers and worth.  His hand subconsciously guided to the handle of his waraxe, it's familiar leather bound grip comforting in his hand.  With a whistle he calls Grik out of the aft of the wagon to join him, the goblins ears perking up unusually high.

[Trekt, Listen & Spot +11; Grik, Listen & Spot +13]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

*Allyra notices the two with the hide headresses have the most magic about them, as well as the one in front.  The others have some minor magical auras around some of the trinkets on their weapons or on the armor they wear.  None seem to be as powerful as you, however.*

*Trekt and Grik are able to spot several gnoll archers in the surrounding trees.  It would appear there are a few dozen of them up there...*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 25, 2004)

*Riding along on Farstepper, Phaeder is lost in his own thoughts until he is jolted out of them by his horse stopping abruptly (after all, it has a higher Spot and Listen than he does....). Craning his neck around (he's probably somewhere in the middle of the wagon train as he's mostly useless for scouting or any sort of advance warning), he sees the gnolls in the clearing just as Allyra makes her comment.*

_Well, they seem willing to talk... I think. I suppose that's a good sign,_ he thinks to himself. _Better than I had hoped, really._ *Nudging his horse to the side for a better view, he examines them more closely, taking note of the larger gnoll, the ritual scarring, and the odd headresses.* _Somehow I don't think I'd be the right person to talk to them... Drakkon perhaps? Gnolls respect strength and little else._ *For now, he'll hold where he is and see how the others react.*

[How many gnolls are we looking at in the clearing? Also, a Sense Motive check +10 to see guage the general mood of the gnolls please. And either a bardic knowledge check +16 or Knowledge (history) +15 or Knowledge (local) +10 (whichever one of these applies) to see if he knows anything about the white gnoll handprint or raven's head decoration on the headresses, or the significance of the strange patterns in red and black greasepaint, if any.]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2004)

*Allyra*

Sitting on the first wagon, Allyra waits for Drakkan, Shal or Phaeder to open the conversation, hoping that someone speaks the language of these creatures or they one of the civilized tongues.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 25, 2004)

*Drakkon, upon seeing the gnolls, will rein up, his eyes looking a little eager.*

"It appears our stalkers wish to see us face to face... am I correct to guess those with the larger feathers might be their strongest?"

"Yes, Lord Drakkon," Ishkabar will say, looking the leaders over.  "Clad in skins and hides... I think they mean for their clothing to be a showing of strength.  Though as they haven't attacked yet, I believe a parley might be in order."

"Hmmm..." Drakkon will grumble.  "Does anyone is our group speak their tongue?  Whoever does, I shall ride out with them and impress these creatures with Kord's strength.  They are built strong... meethinks that they might need less instruction in Kord than I previously thought. I should think it would be a good Test to wrestle one sometime."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2004)

*You are facing a dozen gnolls at present.*

Phaeder:  



Spoiler



The gnolls seem to be tense as well as both angered and a touch of unpleasent anticipation, almost like fear.  The handprint and raven's head drawing don't seem to have a lot of historical significance, so your best guess is that they represent both the names and rankings of the two gnoll shamens.  Probably the one with the raven's head is some kind of trickster, and the one with the handprint might be a healer.  The greasepaint designs are those used in ritual combat or open warfare; it's designed to impress and intimitade rivals.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2004)

Trekt signals to some of his rangers to alert the other members of the caravan to the archers in the treeline, _even if they themselves cannot pick them out, they should at least know of their presence_.

Turning to Grik he says, "well it seems we have a welcome party."

The goblin chuckles quietly and pats the dwarf on the shoulder, enthused by the humorous sentiment.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 27, 2004)

*Seeing little activity from the group, Phaeder makes a quick decision.* _Best that we not appear indecisive or shy,_ *he thinks. He murmurs a quick word of command to change his armor from the shirt it had been masquerading as back into its normal mailed appearance under his cloak.*

*Spurring his horse forward in a stately canter, he pulls abreast with the other members of the Hex at the head of the column.* "From what I can tell, they seem rather angry and tense," *he will say quickly and quietly to his fellow party members in Celestial, trusting Allyra or Shal to translate his words if necessary to Rezomael or Trekt,* "but I'm catching a undercurrent of something like fear as well. I'm guessing they're not happy about our presence here but are reluctant to get into a fight with us, which is probably why they're choosing to parley."

*Turning to Drakkon, he asks with a faint smile, no more than a friendly quirk of the lips,* "I'm going to go see what they want. Do you wish to come along and show them the glory of Kord's might?" 

(Assuming Drakkon's coming along.) *Phaeder will ride up, back straight and face composed, coming to stop at a comfortable distance for speech but not too close. His manner is confident and commanding but not overtly threatening. Using his trained voice, he will hail them clearly and loudly in Common,* "Greetings, Walkers of the Forest, what business do you wish with us?"

[OOC: If I'm jumping the gun, someone stop me and I can erase that last paragraph.]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2004)

*Allyra*

While the gnolls' attention will focus on the two, Allyra will quickly translate what Phaeder said into dwarven. Afterwards, she watches and listens with interest what the gnolls have to say.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 27, 2004)

"Of course I shall come to show them Kord's strength!" Drakkon will rumble with delight.

"Perhaps, Chief Chainbreaker, you should ride behind Phaedar, if he is the one speaking," Ishkabar will note, "It will reinforce his position when he speaks... make it seem that our 'leader' has the full power of Kord behind him."

*Drakkon will nod, understanding the plan*

[Drakkon & Ishkabar will ride slowly, close behind Phaeder, remaining a 'respectful' distance behind... about five feet or so (close enough he can jump in if something goes on).  Drakkon and Ishkabar will remain quiet, and maintain a look of careful watching, but their blades will be out.  If Phaeder's words are the 'carrots,' these two will serve as reminders of the 'stick' that is nearby as well.

Doing this, the two will quietly apply the Intimidation of Kord to quietly encourage them to weigh Phaeder's words carefully:


Drakkon +7 Intimidate
Ishkabar +3 Intimidate]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2004)

*Drawing close to the gnoll in front, he pulls himself up slightly, and braces his feet for an easier position to charge, should it come to that.  The others tilt their spears forward and brace them.  As Phaeder calls out his challenge, he can see a flash of surprise in the green eyes of the lead gnoll.  After the bard speaks, he clears his throat a couple of times, and then takes a few paces forward, his stomach thrust out almost comically to your eyes.*

_He's showing he's not afraid of you, baring his vulnerable stomach,_ Anshul whispers in Phaeder's mind.  Behind the bard, the two devotees of Kord flex their muscles slightly in a show of power.

*With a rough bark, the lead gnoll begins to speak in oddly-accented Common.*

"We are Snake-Eater Clan.  I, Eats Stomaches, am champion.  You tread on our territory, and you will leave," he says in a growl, making a chopping motion with his clawed hand.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 28, 2004)

_Ah, gnoll 'diplomacy'.... straight and to the point. Well, no sense in riling the natives just yet... we've still a long ways to go._ *Mentally, Phaeder also sends thanks to Anshul for the little tidbit of information.*

*Looking unconcerned despite the all points of the spears (and unseen arrowheads) levelled at him, Phaeder listens to the gnoll champion's demand coolly, undismayed by the blunt words.* "I am Phaeder, of the Hex," *he replies smoothly, returning the introduction.* "We merely seek passage towards the river. May we not come to some sort of mutual agreement?" *he asks civilly and reasonably. He speaks to Eats Stomaches as if the gnoll was an equal, but his tone makes it clear that the offer of negotiation does not come from fear or meekness.*

[Diplomacy +20 to sway the gnolls to negotiate. First, the 'carrot'....  Oh, and I suppose I should note that if the river has a name, Phaeder will use it, if he knows it. He does not want any misunderstandings.]


----------



## Xael (Aug 28, 2004)

*Rezomael watches the situation, and decides to see what happens. He is prepared for hostilities though, and will keep an eye for the gnolls.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> _Ah, gnoll 'diplomacy'.... straight and to the point. Well, no sense in riling the natives just yet... we've still a long ways to go._ *Mentally, Phaeder also sends thanks to Anshul for the little tidbit of information.*
> 
> *Looking unconcerned despite the all points of the spears (and unseen arrowheads) levelled at him, Phaeder listens to the gnoll champion's demand coolly, undismayed by the blunt words.* "I am Phaeder, of the Hex," *he replies smoothly, returning the introduction.* "We merely seek passage towards the river. May we not come to some sort of mutual agreement?" *he asks civilly and reasonably. He speaks to Eats Stomaches as if the gnoll was an equal, but his tone makes it clear that the offer of negotiation does not come from fear or meekness.*



  *The river has no official name as of yet; one of the perks of this job is you get to name everything.*

"What can you give us that makes you _worthy_ of walking on Snake-Eater land?" Eats Stomaches demands with a low growl.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 31, 2004)

"Perhaps some pots and pans we purchased for trading?  Though Phaeder, should they not listen, let me try to persuade them through some friendly contests of Kord.  If they do not understand gifts, they will likely understand strength," Drakkon will whisper in a tone that seems very hopeful for the latter.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 31, 2004)

*Acknowledging Drakkon's suggestion with a nearly imperceptible tilt of his head, Phaeder lifts an eloquent eyebrow at the gnoll's statement.* _And here it is... the bribe._ "Well-made tools to ease your labours, perhaps, or gems and fine trinkets to impress the other tribes with the your wealth... tasty foodstuffs, even..." he offers calmly. "I'm sure we have _something_ you find of value." *His glacial eyes harden a bit.* "Otherwise we would not be here wasting each other's breaths."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2004)

*Allyra*

Allyra holds back and continues to watch the negotiations. For now her partaking does not seem to be required.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 9, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for my absence, I took an unexpected vacation, but I'm back now.

*Shal, lost in thought, didn't notice the intrusion for a few moments.  Jarred out of his thoughts by the commotion, begins to ride to the front.*

_Our first natives, maybe first converts.  At any rate, an opportunity not to be missed._

"Maybe I can help with negotiations here."

OOC: +47 to diplomacy


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> *Acknowledging Drakkon's suggestion with a nearly imperceptible tilt of his head, Phaeder lifts an eloquent eyebrow at the gnoll's statement.* _And here it is... the bribe._ "Well-made tools to ease your labours, perhaps, or gems and fine trinkets to impress the other tribes with the your wealth... tasty foodstuffs, even..." he offers calmly. "I'm sure we have _something_ you find of value." *His glacial eyes harden a bit.* "Otherwise we would not be here wasting each other's breaths."



  "Wealth is good.  Show us your pretties, and we will judge if you honor our clan enough to let you go," Eats Stomaches says, his eyes glittering with aravice.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 12, 2004)

*Drakkon will yell back for one of his stronger barbarians to fetch her section of iron utensils and the like.  A great show will be made of him carrying as many as possible, to show Kord's strength.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*The shamen come forward with Eats Stomaches to inspect the goods, and Drakkon thought they seemed somewhat impressed by the amount they carried.  Eats Stomaches and the shamen seem to be interested in the glittering beads and jewelry, and they confer briefly in their growling language.*

"You can pass through our territory.  But don't interfere with our hunts, steal our females, or cause death to our warriors," Eats Stomaches says finally.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 13, 2004)

*Phaeder nods his agreement, a faint smile of satisfaction on his lips. He answers the gnoll in a ringing voice, loud enough to carry across the clearing, so that everyone might hear:* "The Hex agrees. We will not interfere with your hunting or steal your females, and we will do no harm to your warriors provided they provoke no hostile reactions from us. If any member of this caravan is attacked, ambushed, or hurt in any way by one of your people, we will consider this arrangement null, of course. But it is my hope that there will be no trouble between us." He tilts his head in a gesture of respect. "Please send our regards to your lord chieftain, Eats Stomaches. The Snake-Eater clan is both clever and strong, worthy of our honor."

[OOC: Diplomacy +20 to leave the gnolls with a good impression of us.]

*After the negotiations are done, Phaeder continues, in a more amiable and less formal tone,* "And now that our business is concluded, perhaps we may you engage in a friendly contest or two, as a gesture of our goodwill? My companion here, Drakkon Chainbreaker, is favorably impressed by the size of you and your warriors and is keen on trying his strength against a Snake-Eater in a wrestle or two."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

*The silver tongue of Phaeder, aided by Shal as well as Drakkon, seems to impress the Snake-Eater clan mightily.  With a tongue-lolling grin at the prospect of a challenge, Eats Stomaches leaps forward.*

"Give me your champion, Pale Face!" he cries.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 13, 2004)

*Phaeder shoots Drakkon a wide grin.* "The field is yours, Master Chainbreaker... show them your power!" *With that, he will back up to let Drakkon step up and watch the proceedings with interest, and to cheer his friend on in the competition.*

"Not bad, whelp," Anshul murmurs in Phaeder's head. "Think they'll abide by the truce?"

_"Who knows?"_ Phaeder answers mentally, with a slight shrug. _"If greed doesn't get the better of them, they might. I'm hoping that this contest will impress them enough that they'll think twice about challenging us."_ He makes a small, self-deprecating smile. _"Pretty as my words were, I think Drakkon's strength is likely to make a more lasting impression on them. Regardless, I'm pleased with how things have turned out so far."_ His words have a strange blandness to them.

Anshul gives Phaeder a critical look. "But... there is something you are not pleased with?" he asks quietly, sensing an unspoken qualifier.

Phaeder, however, does not reply.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2004)

*Allyra*

A gentle smile forming on Allyra's lips indicates, that she seems pleased with how the negotiations have turned out. While the part, that this is actually now their land did not really get mentioned for obvious reasons, the gnolls hopefully would not become a problem anytime soon and The Hex could deal with the other inhabitants of their land unhindered. She expexted that those would require less peaceful methods, but only time would tell.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 13, 2004)

"Your tribe is strong... let us see who Kord will favor this day!  Send forth a powerful warrior from your tribe to test my strength!"

*Drakkon will proceed to get out of his armor and unbuckle his weapons, grinning the whole time.*

"Bring forth your champion!" Drakkon will rumble happily.  "A contest of wrestling is in order!"

[Drakkon's Strength is a 14, and his grapple would be a +12]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2004)

Trekt will sigh in at least a moment of relief, for now they are unchallenged however he would much prefer be digging up some ruins than negotiating with gnolls.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 14, 2004)

*Shal watches closely, happy that there was no fighting and observing the shaman with special care.*

_This one will oppose me.  But if he rules by wonder of miracles, then he'll have a shock coming from me._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2004)

*The gnoll tribe starts to make a large circle, with the shamen directly opposite the party.  On the ground, Eats Stomaches gives a howl as Drakkon steps forward into a wrestling stance.  Grounding himself, the gnoll opens his slavering jaws and allows his claws to show before pouncing on Drakkon.*

*Drakkon ducks under the gnoll and uses his shoulder to throw him behind.  Landing lightly, Eats Stomaches slashes with his claws, which Drakkon leaps back to avoid.  Charging, Drakkon tackles the gnoll and slaps him to the ground.  Eats Stomaches binds to him, his claws opening up shallow wounds on Drakkon's back, as the gnoll champion clamps his teeth on Drakkon's shoulder.  With a might bellow, Drakkon tears himself free and prepares to lunge in again.*

*The gnolls scream and howl as blood is drawn, and bloodlust clouds the face of more than one gnoll.  However, the shamen with the white handprint on his headdress steps forward and thumps his staff on the ground.  Eats Stomaches backs up and crouches next to him, and talks to him briefly for a moment.*

"Your blood is strong, Thin Skin," Eats Stomaches says, his jaws wet with Drakkon's blood.  

"Go now, you've proved yourself," the shaman commands, indicating the path with a wave of his hand as the rest of the gnolls start fading into the underbrush.


----------



## Xael (Sep 15, 2004)

*Rezomael watches as the situation turns into somewhat peaceful, and is rather pleased as the gnolls leave.* "That went far better that I expected."*, he says.* "Drakkon, are you alright?"

OOC: Duhh, I think Rezomael has been wathing stuff too much. Need to do something more innovative...


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 15, 2004)

*Phaeder looks slightly taken aback by the ferocity of the match but Anshul merely grins ferally.* "What, you were expecting something more civilized?" he asks, smirking.

"No.... I suppose not," *Phaeder replies ruefully after a moment's thought. He watches the gnolls melt back into the underbrush and permits himself a small sigh, relieved that it is over. For now.*

*After congratulating Drakkon on his bout with Eats Stomaches, Phaeder gives orders to his followers to break camp for the evening, and to remain on alert despite the remarkably peaceful (for gnolls) encounter. A little caution never hurt anyone. Then he finds an empty spot on the ground to flop down on, trying not to think much of anything at all.*


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 16, 2004)

"Well fought, Eats Stomachs!  While fate may have given me victory, it was a very close affair.  Kord has clearly blessed you and your people.  May his blessings continue to flow in your veins, and your children grow to be as strong as you!"

*Drakkon will give a hearty laugh at the name, "Thin Skin," and will give a rough bow to his followers, who probably hooted and hollered a much as the gnolls during the match.*

*Drakkon will purposefully wait until later, when the column is out of the sight of the gnolls to heal himself of the slight wounds, and then only trying to make sure there will not be an infection.  Plenty of scars dot his body, and he will try to carry these (should they scar up) with pride as well.  After all, the strength of Kord requires carrying ones wounds sometimes as much as inflicting wounds on others.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> "Well fought, Eats Stomachs!  While fate may have given me victory, it was a very close affair.  Kord has clearly blessed you and your people.  May his blessings continue to flow in your veins, and your children grow to be as strong as you!"
> 
> *Drakkon will give a hearty laugh at the name, "Thin Skin," and will give a rough bow to his followers, who probably hooted and hollered a much as the gnolls during the match.*
> 
> *Drakkon will purposefully wait until later, when the column is out of the sight of the gnolls to heal himself of the slight wounds, and then only trying to make sure there will not be an infection.  Plenty of scars dot his body, and he will try to carry these (should they scar up) with pride as well.  After all, the strength of Kord requires carrying ones wounds sometimes as much as inflicting wounds on others.*



  *Eats Stomaches gives a peculiar laughing howl at Drakkon's words, and the other gnolls echo his sounds.  Drakkon can heal his wounds easily, Eats Stomaches bite was not deep.*

*The exploratory party presses on deep in the woods.  The reports of gnolls become far less frequent, though occasionally your hunters will trade beads and baubles for food from the tribe, as they don't have as much time to hunt on the move.*

*It's another few days into your journey when one of the scouts comes back frantically with a report of some ruins just a bit to the north.*

"Old keep it looks like, with a cellar.  There's an apple orchard out back, and at least one well.  I don't know the make, it's not thick enough to be dwarven, not pretty enough to be elven, not short enough for gnomes or dwarves, too well made for orcs or gnolls.  It's human sized, but it's just built _strangely_," he reports.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Well done! That will give us time to deal with the remaining obstacles and to not divert our attention too much,”_ Allyra has said to Drakkon, once the trek was out of reach of the gnolls.

Later, when the scout comes back, talking about those strange ruins.

_“Now this sounds interesting. We should definitely have a look, what we might have found there. Could be trouble, or maybe not. Hope we will find out soon.”_


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 22, 2004)

Shal looks up as the messenger returns.

"Sounds interesting, shall we go investigate?"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2004)

Trekt grins at the mention of ruins, his fervor showing in his bright eyes.


----------



## Xael (Sep 22, 2004)

Rezomael listens to the scout telling about the strange ruins. "That _most certainly_ sounds interesting. Ruins or not, it's still a humanoid establishment. Here. In the middle of nothing. If you don't count the gnolls of course. I think we should take a look at this."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*Having your followers make a base camp, the party heads off to examine the ruins.  As you come closer, you can see the overgrown orchard of both fruit and nut trees (apples, pears, cherries, walnuts, and pecans), as well as an overgrown pleasure garden full of roses of varying hues.*

*There's a curtain wall, still intact, and beyond it a well-made keep.  The stones have a faint blue tinge and the architecture is oddly organic, with the walls seeming to flow up from the ground, and the towers coming to a point reminscent of a flower bud.  Strangely enough the gates are intact, made of ironwood bonded with the same blue stone.  There appears to be the main keep, with at least three stories and four towers that soar to five, and a stable-like structure.  Going around the back, you find a back court, blacksmith's shop, and a massive oak tree sitting in isolated splendor.  It seems as if the tree had been partially burned some time back.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 22, 2004)

*Phaeder, who had been just watching, as he often does, merely follows the party contentedly as they head towards the ruins. If he is excited, he does not show it, but the party knows him well enough to understand he's far from indifferent. Anshul, on the other hand, can scarce contain himself, and had he a physical body, he would no doubt be at the head of the group, leading the way (or at least fighting Trekt for the privilege ).*

"Can't you walk a little faster, whelp?" the ghost growls in impatience.

"Hmmm.... most impressive... and strange. I wonder why the gnolls haven't claimed this place for their own? Perhaps something here keeps them out?" *Phaeder wonders, half to himself, half aloud, ignoring Anshul's pestering. He wanders closer to take a look at the large oak tree after taking a glance at the substance of the blue walls.*

"You think too much!"

[Bardic Knowledge +16 or Knowledge (history) +15 to see if he's ever heard anything about a blue-tinged keep in the shape of a flower in these here woods.]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“This establishment looks very positively druidic to me,”_ Allyra remarks, while examining the place with her _Arcane Sight_ to find a proof for her suspicions and maybe any other interesting traces of magic.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2004)

As he carefully examines the area, moving with Grik at his side, Trekt recounts the many stories and legends he has heard, hoping to remember if there was anything which reminds him of this place in his memory.

[Knowledge (legends) +4, Search +9; Grik's Search +15]


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 23, 2004)

*Drakkon is near the front, per usual, and stops to gape with the others once the keep comes into view.*

"Blue ironwork... most peculiar... most peculiar indeed.  I wonder why it is that color?" Ishkabar will say.

"I wonder if this iron holds some kind of extra strength?  Or is it magic?  Should I touch it to find out?" 

"Milord, that would be ill advised."

"Fine... let the arcanists figure that out.  I shall do what I know best... keep my blade ready."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2004)

Phaeder - 



Spoiler



Your knowledge of tales and songs doesn't help here, but you remember something in one of the oldest history texts you ever read.  It was a copy of a much older text, and the information contained therein could be over a thousand years old!  It was said that long ago the creatures known as illithids did not all dwell beneath the surface.  A subrace established some strange bases topside to carry out their experiments and observations.  The vague pictures given reminded you of this organic construction you see.



Allyra - 



Spoiler



The places has traces of transmuation magic all over it.  There are a multitude of auras coming from the blacksmith's shop, of varying strengths and schools.  The burned tree shows strong abjuration magic.



Trekt - 



Spoiler



This place does not sound like any legend you've heard before.  However, Grik's search turns up some interesting things.  One, there are a multitude of fine weapons in the blacksmith's shop, some glowing, all looking as fine as the day they were forged.  Two, several yards from the tree there are about a dozen plants of some sort that look like nothing so much as transparent, water-filled pumpkins.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Not unexpected, there is a lot of magic here, heck, the whole place radiates magic. Various auras are coming from the blacksmith's shop, and that tree shows strong signs of abjurations,”_ Allyra informs the others.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“This establishment looks very positively druidic to me,”_ Allyra remarks, while examining the place with her _Arcane Sight_ to find a proof for her suspicions and maybe any other interesting traces of magic.



"Not druidic..." Phaeder refutes quietly. "Illithidic... ehr, I mean, illithid-like." *He frowns, a deep furrow appearing between his brows.* "I'm not absolutely certain that it is but I recall reading a very, very old tome that spoke of a subrace of them that once lived on the surface world. The pictures of their edifices looked very much like this... with these eerie organic lines." *He can't help but shudder a little, having no love whatsoever for those foul brain-sucking abominations. A little part of him wonders, however, at the rest of the place. Fruit orchards and rose gardens and blasksmithies? That didn't seem very illithid-like.*

*He looks at the oak tree with renewed interest.* "Abjuration, you say? Allyra, would you mind coming with me to have a closer look? You know I've no head whatsoever for magic, but I'm curious about it anyway."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Illithid you say? Hmm... Sure, I can help you out there; should be able to discern most of those auras, if I take a closer look. Let's start with that tree.”_

With that, Allyra fetches a tiny golden loop with a sapphire lens attached to it from her belt and follows Phaeder, slowly drifting a few inches above the ground.

She will then move within 50 feet of the tree and also close enough to the blacksmith's shop to have it within her sight and cast Analyze Dweomer to take a closer look at all those auras (tree first, then the aura covering the whole place and finally the individual auras in the blacksmith's shop).


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 24, 2004)

*Phaeder will approach the tree with Allyra (also within 50 feet), looking around carefully while she does her magic detecting thing to see if there's anything unusual and hoping it doesn't have to bite him on the arse before he notices it. Vaguely, he speculates if the burn mark is from an old _fireball_.*

[Spot +0, Search +2 ]


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 24, 2004)

"Illithids?  You mean octopus squish heads!"  Drakkon will grunt. "I remember the time when I wrestled down an Illithid, and wrapped its tentacles into a knot before I punched it senseless!"

*While he's bragging, Drakkon will approach said tree as well, looking about for danger.*

[Spot +8, Listen +8]


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 26, 2004)

*Phaeder smiles at the happy image of Drakkon decking an illithid right in its squishy head. He shrugs lightly.* "Well, the architecture _seems_ illithid-like, but other things may have taken up residence here since. The text I read was a copy from an even more ancient source... if such a subrace ever existed, I'm not sure it's still around. I haven't encountered mention of them elsewhere anyhow."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2004)

*As Allyra and Phaeder draw closer to the tree, they can see that the large, water-filled pumpkin-like plants quiver inside with every step they take.  Coming closer, they look up in time to see a woman step out from behind the tree.  She was obviously once beautiful, but now is badly disfigured by burn scars on the left side of her face and arm.  She wears green robes, and her long brown hair is unbound.  Brown eyes flash with anger in her weathered face as she lifts up a hand to halt both of them.*

"Leave this place at once!  You're not welcome here," she demands.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 26, 2004)

Shal steps up towards Phaeder and Allyra.

"Who's domain is this that we are not welcome.  Please, we are but travelers."

OOC: Diplomacy +47 to get information from her.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2004)

*Allyra*

Saying nothing, but concentrating on her running spell, Allyra looks at the woman and scrutinzes her with her Arcane Sight.

OOC: Full round action to find out about her spellcasting abilities. And the standard check for active auras, of course.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 27, 2004)

*Phaeder will immediately stop advancing and hold out his hands in a nonthreatening manner. Since Shal spoke out first, he will remain silent and let the priest speak for them. Besides, his bonded spirit had inexplicably chosen this very moment to distract torment him.*

"Trust it to you to head straight for anything pretty and female in the vicinity," comments Anshul dryly.

"Very funny, brawn, but that wasn't the case and you know it," *growls Phaeder under his breath, while trying to keep what he hoped was a friendly and peaceable expression towards the tree-woman on his face. It wouldn't do for her to think he was irritated by her. After all, _she_ wasn't the one with a mouth on her the size of a rast's maw....*

"Oh? I dare you to deny that you were thinking that this might have been a dryad's tree," the ghost retorts.

"Well, I _was_ wondering about that--" *he starts to murmur.*

"Ha! I knew it!" Anshul crows triumphantly.

_"--but I was going to say, before you so rudely interrupted me, that I was hoping that if it was, perhaps she would know more about this place and about the woods in this area. It certainly wasn't my intention to go looking for female companionship! Besides, you know I--"_ *he continues stiffly in his head, deciding that it was best to try to carry out this little exchange mentally, before anyone could overhear his ferocious mutterings.*

"Then why did the gnolls have to specifically stipulate you don't 'steal their females'? As I recall, your taste in 'women' has always been a little... eclectic," Anshul interrupts again, all cheeky innocence.

_"Oh, for Milil's sake, Anshul! I have no idea why the gnolls said that! And I cannot believe you're accusing me approaching this whole expedition like I'm on some kind of... of sex adventure!"_ *Phaeder protests hotly. The sudden bright flare of his own anger surprises him, for this was no worse than any of Anshul's usual bantering, and he struggles to rein it in before he says something he might regret later.*

"You know, you could blow off all that excess emotion if you'd just get laid once in a while...." the ghost observes cheerfully.

_"Arg!! You... you're impossible!"_ *Phaeder resists the urge to smack himself in the forehead.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

*The woman looks at Shal carefully, her face losing some of its anger.*

"These lands belong to no one but the woods.  They once belonged to a cruel lord... and now this is all that remains of them.  If they could be said to be anyone's... I am the one that tends to them, O man.  I am Aya," she says warily.  Her way of speaking is strange and archaic.

Allyra - 



Spoiler



It seems this woman has both spells and spell-like abilities available to her.  Her spell-like abilities are divine in nature, but her spells are arcane.  She currently has 6th level spells available to her.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 27, 2004)

"Zounds!  A woman coming from a tree... surely some part of that trees power is inside her!"  Drakkon will exclaim quietly, before starting forward.

*Ishkabar will grab Drakkon's shoulder before he can move a foot or two, and step to the front.*

"Milord... you are gifted with your sword... I am gifted with tongue.  Let me address this creature."

*Drakkon will step back with a nod, and Ishkabar will walk to beside Shal, slowly and non-threateningly.*

"Mistress Aya, it was curiosity that brought us here.  We mean neither you nor those that you tend any harm.  We are merely passing through, headed towards the river towards the north and west of here.  If we have disturbed you, we apologize in Kord's name."

[A measely +9 Diplomacy to aid any others attempting to dissuade the dryad from becoming overly anxious]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Well met, Aya! I'm Allyra. Would you care to share the story of these woods with us?”_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 27, 2004)

*Phaeder will turn belatedly back towards the encounter with the tree-woman and offer his greetings as well.*

"Well met, Lady Aya. I am Phaeder and we are the Hex." *He goes around and introduces the other party members as well, since it seemed impolite not to give her their names when she gave her own. Being fond of history, he is eager to hear her story but waits quietly for her to decide their intentions.*

[OOC: I sincerely doubt Shal needs any more diplomatic help at this point but you can add Phaeder's effort (Diplomacy +20) to helping soothe the woman's fears, if necessary.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

"Kord's name?  I know not that god, O man," Aya says evenly to Ishkabar, before turning to the others.  "The tale of my wood is one full of sorrow and betrayal.  Hear me, O strangers, and learn from my words.  I lived in isolated splendor, one with my tree, for years beyond years.  But I heard tales from animals, and words carried from root to branch, that creatures were coming, slowly but certainly, into the wood.  I worked and sacrificed, and gained for myself the power of magic to defend my tree and wood when the time would come.  A man of nature gave to me a great puma of intelligent mind and fearsome aspect, and together we tried to drive the creatures away, but it was to no avail.

"One day a lord came to my realm, hunting my creatures.  I told for him to halt and remove himself from my lands, but he dismissed by words, and cruelly told me he meant to build his keep here.  In fury the puma drove herself at him but was cut down brutally by the lord's men.  I strove to use my magic, but the lord's magicial set fire to my tree, and whilst I was under the most cruel of torture, did the lord extract from me the promise to never raise my hand against him and to serve him faithfully.  These words I did promise, with anger in my heart and fear in my mind, and the lord extinguished the fire from my tree.

"I had magical defenses that I could have used to defend my tree, but in my fury I only wished to strike, not defend.  For my folly the lord caused his keep to be built around my tree.  Many a year I was cruelly employed creating magical weapons for his soldiers to subjugate the surrounding wood, and I had no recourse but to do as he bid, so low felt I.  It was not until twenty summers gone before I had the courage to take my revenge.

"Lo, the lord did come to me and bid me to enchant a sword that would make him fierce in battle.  Here did I see my way of revenge, and set to make the sword as he bid me.  For it did make him quite fierce in battle, but in other ways it worked as well.  For I set upon it a spell of passion, that quite at the most delicate times it would work a spell of love and lust within the eyes of two people near the cursed blade.  The chambermaid was found with the prince, the captain of the guard with the lord's sister, and the stableboy with the lord's wife, and the lord's harmonious castle became a hotbed of discontent.

"Thusly the lord's daughter had a masquerade party during which she would pick her suitor.  And here is when I wrought a more complete revenge than I knew.  For amongst the guests was a scarred and wicked sorcerer that delved into the most foul secrets of necromacy.  None knew of his double life, and he was invited in good faith.  He was sugar and nectar with his words, and from behind his gilded mask he wooed the lord's daughter to perfection. 

"As midnight drew near, the daughter made her choice, and the sword of my revenge struck again.  For it caused a most unnatural love to spring up between father and daughter, and he refused to let her go.  In a vile rage, the necromancer began to call upon the powers of death to take the inhabitants.  Agast at what I had done, I called upon the powers of protection that I had scored so many years ago in order to protect my tree from the carnage to come.  By dawn, not a soul, alive, dead, or other existed within many miles of this accursed castle.

"For long now I have set my tasks to tending the plants of my wood, and keeping out those that would claim this keep.  The gnolls consider this place haunted and dangerous, and sometimes send their enemies here to die all unknowingly.  I am not loathe to continue to feed their myths, if it keeps my woods free," Aya says, swaying in place as she relives her story.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“A most interesting story, Aya, and one that should teach us all not to take more than our share. What happened to the inside of the castle? Is it really haunted, or was it just your magic keeping up this impression? Would there be anything we could help you with? Like removing this castle?”_ Allyra shrugs to underline her indifference towards the ruined building, before continuing. _“We could do that, I'm sure. However, there is something you'd need to know about us as well. We came here, to these woods, because we have been chosen to see over this place, much like the lord in your story has before. But we are not as cold-hearted as he must have been, and while we will need to find a place to raise a keep of similar magnificience, like this one once must have been, we'll gladly hear your opinion about the place we have chosen, which is a good distance away near the lake in the west, as Ishkabaar mentioned already. We know that this clearing, this tree is your ancient home and we do not strife to interfere with that in any way. We would rather see you and us as friends and good neighbours, than anything else. So, if there is anything you want us to consider and keep in mind, then please, tell us.”_


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 28, 2004)

Trekt listens fascinated by the mythic tale told by the woman from the tree.  However Grik doesn't seem so interested, his finger working its way through a nostril to his brain trying to fish something out.

Trekt looks over to his companion and then whacks him solidly on the head, nearly driving the poor goblins finger to the knuckle and giving him a scolding look.  "Pay attention, great tales be spinning."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 29, 2004)

*Mentally, Phaeder takes notes as he listens to Aya, entranced by the story and its parable of folly.*

_There is a lay in this somewhere,_ *he thinks to himself, thoughts whirling like mad, as the very beginnings of a song begins to pull itself together in his head. He only listens to Allyra's words with half a ear, being distracted, though he wonders how Aya will react to the news that the King had given them stewardship of this land.* _Not that it was his to give in the first place, really... but Kings are funny like that._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

"The castle is not truly haunted, I used my skills of the arcane to make it seem so.  It frightened those less sophisticated.  However, the castle was raised very long ago, ages, and as you see it has not deteriorated.  Removing it may be impossible.  It has been my home now longer than I remember being without it.  I have never been to the lake, so I could not tell you of it. 

"I knew that eventually some would come to claim this castle again, and I only hoped I could find people of good faith and conscience to steward the land carefully.  I have much greater power at my disposal now to chastise you, should you forget that," she warns.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, I figured, that this place was older than a couple decades, as we did not know about until we came here. So, are you suggesting, that we should reclaim this castle? Or would you prefer to leave it like this?”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

*Aya sighs.*

"If there are more of you coming, and the creatures tell me your party is no simple exploration expedition, then it may be easier if you claim it.  Someone will eventually, they always do, and I prefer the devil I know to the devil I don't," Aya says with resignation.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Trekt smiles looking around, he'll head off to the blacksmiths shop with Grik and begin examing the items there.  He never was one to stay in place for very long.  Grik ambles along behind him, again hoping to scratch his brain with his middle finger this time.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“That is right, we came here to settle not only to explore. We'll take this into consideration. Maybe we can turn this place into a keep and have someone watch over the surroundings. I would still prefer the area near the lake in the west for our main stronghold. In any way, I can assure you, that we will ask for your counsel when it comes to questions of this area and not just decide over your head. I hope this is in your interest as well. We only seek your friendship, not your servitude. And we do not want to compromise what has been here for centuries already. The magic of your tree is strong and lasting and as such it shall remain.”_


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 29, 2004)

*Shal shows momentary tenseness at the mention of the necromancer, but then relaxes when he hears that he is long gone.*

"We have brought the means to build our own homes.  We need not inhabit this place if you do not wish it."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 29, 2004)

"Yes," echoes Phaeder, "we seek stewardship over this land, but not mastery over it, and would live peaceably and harmoniously with its inhabitants if we may. Your aid and counsel we would value greatly, for you are a creature wise to the ways of these woods and know how best to tend to them." *Looking at her majestic tree, Phaeder has a hard time imagining anyone cruel enough to set fire to it to torture her but then such an act is not in his nature and he hopes that it never will be.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 30, 2004)

"If you do not inhabit it, those that might come after you will.  Take this place, and cleanse its name.  Consider this a test of your virtue," Aya says, her voice utterly neutral.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Oct 1, 2004)

"Virtue is always strong with Kord!" Drakkon will rumble confidently, despite Ishkabar's attempts to cut him off.  "The bard speaks true!  You can have confidence in... mmph!"

"We thank you for your words of wisdom, Lady Aya, and we are in your debt.  Please, let us know when there is any way that we can assist you or the denizens of this land," Ishkabar will say once his hand covers Drakkon's mouth.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 1, 2004)

"Well, what are you dolts waiting for? A written invitation or something?" grumbles Anshul. "She's practically handed the keys to the castle to you. Get exploring already!" The words are accompanied by the mental equivalent of a slap upside the head.

*Jolted out of his partial contemplation of a new song, Phaeder looks around at his compatriots.* "Well, shall we have a look around at state of this place then?" *he asks them.* "I think Trekt wandered off towards the smithy. We can join up with him and check it out before tackling the main keep."

*He turns and bows gracefully to Aya.* "Thank you, Lady Aya, for sharing your tale with us. I would hear more about these woods and about your life before the dark times, if I may, at a later date," *he says softly.* "And if it would not offend, I would re-pay your tellings in song and music."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 1, 2004)

Shal smiles at the thought of new explorations.

"Let's get this started."


----------



## Xael (Oct 3, 2004)

"I'm not really interested in smithes, but I'd like to take a look at the keep itself.", Rezomael says. He gives a slight bow to Aya before heading off to check the keep.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

*Phaeder and Trekt enter into the smithy, finding the forged banked and warm.  Curious how they did not notice the smell of burning before... then the coals move.  Phaeder stares at them, suddenly realizing it's some kind of fire creature, probably bribed to stay here by Aya to serve as her forge fire.  Probably an elemental of some sort; you've see that before in the homes of skilled magicians or priests.*

*The forge is fanatically neat, though rather strange.  Plants of all sorts poor down inside the walls, neatly twining over the racks and bins, though staying clear of the weapons.  Reddish vines climb over the forge itself, laden with smoldering red seed pods that glow faintly from within.  That's no native vegetation, for certain.*

*Around the forge, in the various racks, are a wealth of weapons.  A plethora of daggers, shining and sleek, await in their wooden cases, and several longbows with quivers of arrows stand ready, their strings coiled in waxed paper.  Staves lovingly carved with vines and flowers are against the far wall, while closest to the forge the large metal weapons await.*

*There are several longswords, shortswords, flails, axes, and maces, but there are five weapons that clearly stand out.  A bastard sword with a hilt containing golden panther heads, green gems, and faces of demons on the pommel, twin short swords with crystal blades (one blue, one smoky gray) with silver hilts decorated with rubies, a magnificent double-headed battleaxe with arcane symbols on the blade and the figure of a woman worked into the shaft, and a sickle with a moon-shaped blade and a handle inlaid with white wood.*

*There is also a long rosewood box, long enough to contain a sword, that is locked with a red crystal lock.*

~~~

*Those that go exploring in the castle find that it is empty of furnishings in the classical sense.  But apparently Aya has been busy in the last few centuries, for plants have invaded every nook and cranny of the place.  Some have been trained to form tapestries of flowers, carpets of moss, chairs, beds, and tables of entwines vines and wood, but others places have been left to run wild, making homes for birds, rabbits, and other small creatures.*

*In taking inventory of the rooms, you find three kitchens (a kitchen for the lords, one for the upper servents, and one for the lower servents), three cellars (with a few large casks of wine left), over two dozen bedrooms, a large dining hall, two servant's dining halls, servent's quarters for over two hundred, two dozen bedrooms, most with attached bathrooms containing what would have been considered the most modern conveniences, a ballroom, five good-sized reception rooms, a throne room, a smaller audience chamber, two parlors, a games room, a trophy room, a solar, many storage rooms, a conservatory, and a glassed-in garden.*

*In many rooms, where the light is best, you find plants that decidedly move and feed on things other than sunlight.  If you leave them alone, however, they leave you alone.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 7, 2004)

*Phaeder looks at the weapons with a dispassionate eye, having not much interest in them, though he notes the exquisite worksmanship. Anshul whistles low in his head.* "Wow, that's one handy dryad," he comments.

"Indeed," Phaeder murmurs. "But they are not ours to claim. Let's just leave them alone for now... if one of the others wishes procure one of these for their own, they can bargain with Aya then." _Hmmm... I wonder if that box over there contained the cursed sword? It would make sense to lock it up._

*He moves closer to the forge, carefully as not to disturb the fire elemental, to take a closer look at the strange red pods.* _I wonder what these are and what they're for?_ *He makes a mental note to ask Aya later if he can't figure anything out.*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2004)

*Allyra*

Allyra, after having thanked Aya for her tale once again, followed Rezomael into the keep itself to see how this place looks like and to get an idea what they could make out of it.

_“Not too bad,”_ she comments, _“once these rooms have been cleaned up and some more, this keep might actually be rather a neat place to stay. I'm still quite fancy for the river myself, however, but this here has its own advantages for sure.”_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 13, 2004)

*After poking around the forge some more and seeing nothing that could be construed as a hazard to the party, Phaeder heads towards the keep to meet up with the rest of the group and see what they've found. Unfortunately, he gets quite distracted in his own explorations of the rooms, though he has the sense to avoid provoking any of the 'livelier' plants.*

"This _is_ a really nice keep," *he comments to Anshul aloud, marveling at the plumbing (among other things).*

"You're just saying that 'cause it's got running water and indoor toilet facilities," Anshul retorts.

*Phaeder lifts an eyebrow.* "Well, seeing as how you haven't had to worry about freezing your arse off in a drafty outhouse while trying to answer nature's call in centuries, I would say you've lost your perspective on some of the finer priorities of life," *he counters gamely.*

"Bah! Who needs outhouses, anyway? A bush is good enough! Even provides its own toilet paper!" booms Anshul good-naturedly.

"Barbarian," *Phaeder mutters, but without heat. They continue this way, trading occasional comments and friendly jibes as Phaeder wanders through the halls, his irritable mood earlier seemingly forgotten. Eventually, Phaeder runs into the rest of the Hex.*

*Speaking to the group, he asks,* "Well, it looks like we're in possession of one rather large keep, for better or for worse. The question is, what do we do with it? Do we settle here or press on to the lake and build another keep there? I do not think it wise to divide our resources and manpower across such a distance but I am uncertain whether simply leaving this one here is a good idea either. Do any of you have any feelings one way or another?"


----------



## Xael (Oct 13, 2004)

*Rezomael shrugs as he answers to Phaeder:* "I'm in favor of continuing to the other side of the river at least, but we shouldn't really just leave this place empty. I mean, it's right on route between where we're going and where we're coming from. But I also agree that we can't really divide our resources too much. We could leave few men here to guard it, or continue forward and come back later. I'm rather certain that Aya will manage to keep possible unwanted occupants out."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Actually, considering the size of this region, we are almost forced to divide our manpower between a few places. At least some smaller outposts in strategic places will be necessary to be able to get somewhat akin to control about this whole area. Constructing those will just be a matter of time, we have more than enough material,”_ Allyra says with a sly smirk. _“Yes, we should take a look at the riverside and then decide what will be the best. The water will provide a lot of advantages, from nourishment to defense. And I'm sure we'll find a way to incorporate some alternative to outhouses, too.”_ With the last words, Allyra winks towards Phaeder and a smile graces her lips.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 13, 2004)

*Phaeder flushes pink.* "Oops... I didn't think anyone was listening." *he mumbles, ducking his head.*

Anshul just laughs himself sick, the heartless ghost.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Oct 13, 2004)

"This would make an excellent base camp." Drakkon will announce after looking over the walls and towers.  "Non-essentials could be stored here, under a comparatively light guard, while the rest, lightened of some of our burden, can press on quicker and more nimble than before."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

*What shall you do?  Set up a camp?  Talk to Aya again?  Start slashing and burning the plant life?  Start a wild party?*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 14, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“We should leave a small detachment here, tell them to leave anything as is for now, yes, even the plants, and then move on, after informing Aya, that we will be back in a few weeks,”_ Allyra suggests.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 14, 2004)

"Yes, that would probably be best," *Phaeder agrees.* "Aya has watched over this place for years... a few weeks or months more shouldn't make a difference. *He taps his chin thoughtfully.* "Shall we leave a few of my people and/or Drakkon's? They're more warrior types-- we will need Shal's builders for where we're going."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*Once the determination of who is staying is done, you can talk to Aya about your intentions.*

"I can wait, of course.  I will talk to your warriors while you're gone, I shall teach them about the plants around here, some of them can be rather... feisty," Aya says with a strange smile.  

*The next morning you can slip out, heading again toward the river.  In the next few weeks you encounter several more gnoll tribes, the Torngut (with their fierce claw-to-claw combatants, they particularly liked fighting Drakkon and his men), the Milkstealer (an unusual but not unheard of tribe solely of gnoll women, considered spiritually special, they must live away from men), the Boarchaser (expert hunters of the various exotic beasts, they allowed your hunters to join them, and brought down a small clutch of rather tasty owlbears), and the Legbreaker (a more war-like tribe on the fringe of troll territory).*

*The hunting has been good, the gathering plentiful.  You haven't noticed any dragons or other particularly large, intelligent predators (barring the gnolls) yet, so that's a blessing.  Well, there were some kobold tracks, but kobolds are generally too cowardly to attempt to even confront so large a party unless they outnumbered you ten to one or more.*

*There are plenty of owlbears, but they seem to be favored prey of gnoll hunters, so that keeps their numbers down.  Deer, rabbits, wolves, foxes, these forests are very rich.  There's a few carnivorous plants, assassin vines and the like about, so one does have to keep on one's toes.  There have also been traces of dire animals.  At least two scouts came back after having quite a fright upon meeting two krenshar in their lair.  A few have spotted pegasi flying above the trees, and some others have spotted other things, large insects and bats.  No one has seen any pixies or grigs, but then again with such a large group moving through the area that's not too surprising.*

*Finally the scouts brought back word that there was a large river up ahead.  Making good time, you finally come to the banks of the large river.  Over a hundred yards across, this is going to be difficult to traverse.  There are not too many rocks in it, which argues for it being deep, and it seems to be swift as well.  As you're evaluating the rocky banks, Trekt and Grik spot someone on the other bank.  It seems to be a centaur.  Looking at you all with astonishment, the centaur turns and slips back into the woods, disappearing from view.*


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2004)

"Aye, ye seen 'm too didn't ya?  Centaur across the river." Trekt says to Grik who nods affirmitively his ears flopping about with the vigorous motion.  Turning to the others, "be seeming we've been noticed by a centaur on the other side, prolly slipped off to tell his folk of our arrival."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“I'll go and tell them, that we wish to talk to them,”_ Allyra tells the others. _“Kira will keep you informed, if anything happens. I can come back in an eyeblink, too, so no worries,”_ she adds with a smirk.

 With that, her raven familiar flies down from a nearby tree and lands on the wagon, Allyra has been riding in, while the mage swiftly takes off, thanks to her Overland Flight spell, and flies over the river towards the position, where the centaur has been sighted.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 21, 2004)

*Phaeder will leave about half a dozen of his more sensible and level-headed warriors at the keep with the gentle admonishment to mind Aya and the plants. He lets them know that it that it will probably be several weeks, possibly a couple months, before the Hex comes back this way again.*

*The journey to the river passes in a blur for Phaeder, who is mostly distracted by his newest composition woven from the Aya's story. He is glad that the group's contact with the various gnoll tribes have been reasonably amiable so far, especially since it makes their journey easier-- he had no real desire to fight through hordes of the howling, drooling creatures every step of the way.*

*When they get to the river, Phaeder looks at the wide expanse of water with a repressed sigh.* _I sincerely doubt the horses and livestock are going to be able make that, much less the wagons...._ *Absorbed in his contemplation of the rushing waters, Phaeder misses catching sight of the centuar, though he hears about it from Trekt. He merely nods as Allyra volunteers to scout across the river and will wait quietly.*

"You've been rather subdued these days, whelp," Anshul comments after a while, as they're waiting.

"Hnh," *Phaeder replies noncommittally.*

"Something the matter?" the ghost asks, somewhat tentatively, not used to asking after Phaeder's moods.

"No," *Phaeder answers tonelessly, keeping his eyes firmly on the treeline across the river. Anshul frowns, knowing the response for a lie-- Phaeder was only good at dissembling when he put effort into it-- but also knowing his host and how pushing will only make him clam up more, he lets it drop.*

[OOC: Isida, which way is the river flowing? Towards the lake or away from it?]


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Oct 21, 2004)

"This river is wide and swift... is it as deep as Kord's power?" Drakkon will ask, edging closer to the stream.  He doesn't dive in, just merely gets close to the bank and watches.

"If we seek to cross, perhaps we need to find a ford.  While I'll be able to swim across, I doubt the wagons will swim nearly as well!"

*Drakkon will, with the party's permission, dispatch a few of his barbarians up and downstream for the task.*


----------



## Xael (Oct 21, 2004)

*Rezomael will leave two of his wizards to the keep.*

*After the group has arrived at the river, Rezomael will also get closer to the river. Staring at the water, he speaks to the group:* "As I see the situation, we have three options. One is to find easier place to get to the other side, second is to stay on this side and take the long way to go around the lake in the end of the river, and the third one is to find a good spot to build some kind of bridge. I think that we need to build the bridge in some point anyway, if there's to be any kind of traveling between our destination and where we're coming from, but that could be done later. A very small guardhouse might also be in order later, but that's not very important right now either. Any other ideas or suggestions?

Or maybe we should pay attention to the centaur and his friends first, but Allyra seems to be taking care of that for the moment."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*The river is flowing toward the lake.*

*Drakkon's barbarians are dispatched to attempt to find a suitable ford, warning him that they might have to take several days.*

*Allyra floats over the river like a bird, and comes to land on the opposite bank.  A rugged centaur with the long nose and strong teeth characteristic of his breed slowly came into view, a bow in his hands, and a quiver around his human torso.*

"Who are you?" he asks, snorting nervously.  Allyra spots a few other sets of eyes watching her from the cover of the brush.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“A messenger,”_ Allyra humbly states. _“We wish to talk to you in peace. We are looking to cross the river and we are heading for the lake to find a suitable place to settle down there. That is, what we wish to talk about with you, because we are seeking the friendship of the civilized races in these woods and we are willing to oppose those, who are not, like the trolls in the north most likely.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*At the mention of the trolls, the centaur snorts and paws the ground in agitation.*

"We're not great builders, but those of us that can't swim as well often make rafts.  If you truly seek only to cross, that is something you could do.  But if you're looking for a ford, try upstream.  About two days' travel, there's a place where it's about chest high," he says, indicating his own human chest.  "Try crossing there.  You can get to the lake easily enough."  The centaur seems nervous at the thought of you, and obviously would be relieved to see you pass through his territory at top speed.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Thank you! We will carry on to the north. Rest assured, that we mean no harm to you and your kin. Is there anything you know about the lake area, maybe? Is it inhabited?”_

Meanwhile, Kira informs the others of what the centaur told Allyra and her own observations.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"Ah, yes, the lake.  It is inhabited underneath the waters, but unless you're going to build under the waves, I doubt you'll ever run across those types.  They keep to themselves.  A lot of people come to the lake for water, but not a lot go the western shore.  It's rocky, but if you're building, maybe you'll want rock nearby," the centaur points out.  Not so coincidentally, Allyra realizes that will get them as far away from the centaurs as possible.  Also, she recalls there were supposed to be giants in the rockier areas.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“Good, I'll leave you alone now and we will head for the shallower part of the river to cross this region quickly, so we won't disturb your people more than needed. Thanks again for the information. Farewell!”_

Once the talking is over, Allyra heads back to the wagon train.

_“They do not really trust us. I can't blame them, but they were helpful enough at least. Had the feeling they wanted to get rid of us as soon as possible. Maybe our ‘silver tongue’ can talk to them later, once we have the important tasks covered, and see, if we can get to some arrangement with them. For now, the path is clear. Up north!”_


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Oct 25, 2004)

*Drakkon will take some time to recall his scouts, once word of the ford is passed on.*

"Who among us swims the best?  They should take to this ford first!"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 27, 2004)

_Perhaps it would be easier just to sail downstream--_ Phaeder takes one look at the wagon caravan, then at the river, than at the wagon caravan again. _Never mind. Trying to keep something of this magnitude afloat will be a nightmare._

Clucking at his horse to follow, Phaeder will turn north with the rest of the group. He mentions to Drakkon that some of his barbarian followers should be decent swimmers.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

*The barbarians divest themselves of their armor and weapons, and take several length of rope to tie together.  Tying two of them to tree trunks on this side of the river, the half-dozen men plunge into the chilly waters.  Archers prepare themselves to mark anything that might try to make a meal of the swimming men.*

*It's quite a struggle to swim with such a burden of rope, but Drakkon's barbarians manage it admirably.  They're soaked and chilled, but manage to get the ropes tied off so that people can use them as a guide when crossing.  The wagons have to be stabilized with many men and horses to cross, but river crossings were expected, and the contents stay tolerably dry.*

*Once some of the scouts on the other side are dried off, they go out in parties to explore, just to make sure there's nothing of interest close.  It takes the better part of the day to get the rest of the wagons across, and whilst overseeing that, Phaern hears some faint music coming from the woods.  Just a breath of singing really...*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 31, 2004)

*Pausing momentarily, Phaeder cocks his head, trying to make out the faint strains and wondering if he was hearing things.*

"Do you hear... singing?" he asks bemusedly and quietly of anyone nearby (including Anshul).

[OOC: Is Phaeder on the gnoll side of the river, or the centaur side of the river? You said he was overseeing the wagon crossing but I couldn't figure out if that meant he had already crossed or not.]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2004)

*Allyra*

After Phaeder mentions it, Allyra listens carefully, but doesn't seem to hear anything special.

_“Hmm, no. I only hear the river and the wind in the leaves.”_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 2, 2004)

"Eh...? What are you talking, whelp?" asks Anshul, obviously not paying attention.

"Nothing...." _I_ am _hearing things... great._ *Shaking his head, Phaeder returns to directing the caravan crossing but he keeps catching snatches of melody here and there and it drives him nuts. Finally, with an abrupt sigh, he swings down from Farstepper and hands the reins to his very startled second-in-command (his highest level follower-- I should probably come up with a name) with instructions to continue as they are.*

"What in hell's blazes are you going?" Anshul demands in his head, "Hellooo!? You've got a wagon crossing to supervise here!"

"They can carry on perfectly well without me for a few minutes," *mutters Phaeder shortly.* "I just want to check out this music I keep hearing." *He says this last bit loud enough for Allyra to hear, in case she was about to ask what he was up to as well.*

"What music?" the ghost asks, confused.

"Shhhh! I don't know! That's why I'm checking it out!" *Phaeder whispers back fiercely.*

*He walks a short distance from the river (remaining within sight of the group), hoping that once away from the noise of the rushing waters, he'll be better able to hear the singing.*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“I'll watch over you, while you look for the source of those sounds you're hearing,”_ Allyra says to Phaeder while he leaves, not quite sure if he heard her. Afterwards, she fetches a small piece of fur from her belt pouch and starts an incantation, moving her fine hands in an intricate pattern, while her spell comes into existance. When that is done, Allyra sits down on a nearby trunk and starts concentrating, ordering Kira to stay close and to alarm her, if Allyra's attention would be required here.



Spoiler



Casting _Arcane Eye_, which moves along with Phaeder and scouts the surrounding, even moving ahead a bit or to the sides every now and then; the eye can see in total (even magical) darkness and also see anything invisible and magical auras within sight become visible as well, thanks to Allyra's running spells.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

(Everyone is on the same side of the river now, you've all crossed.)

*Allyra magical eye goes in the direction Phaern indicated, and in a few moment, come across the source.  Three of your scouts are sleeping in a lovely forest clearing.  They've been divested of their weapons and armor, which have been piled neatly nearby.  Garments of flowers decorate them from head to foot.  Tiny, fairy-like creatures wearing skirts of flowers and blossoms for hair are putting the finishing touches on the flowery accessories.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 4, 2004)

"Thanks, Allyra," *Phaeder calls back softly before heading off.* _Allyra's always so nice... I must remember to do something for her later so she doesn't think we take her for granted._

*Once he finds the clearing and their scouts, Phaeder rolls his eyes but can't help but quirk a smile at the silly picture.*

"Oh no, sprites," Anshul groans. "I hate dealing with tho-- wait, are you doing!?"

_What do you think? I'm going to go talk to them..._ *he sends back mentally to Anshul, a little puzzled.*

"Uh... Phaeder, I don't think that's a good idea... sprites are malicious little buggers; they love to play all sort of nasty tricks on you. Like the one time they stuck molasses in my... uh, never mind." If ghosts could blush, Anshul would be a rosy pink right now.

_Riiiiight. Look, I know what I'm doing, okay?_ *he reassures the ghost.*

"That what you said when you went off to meet Anaya, who might I add, turned out to be a werespider intent on sucking your juices and I don't mean..."

_Can we NOT talk about that?_ *To forestall any more discussion from Anshul, Phaeder steps into the edge of the clearing and clears his throat gently so as not to startle them and smiles charmingly.* "Ehm, excuse me little ladies, I hope my scouts haven't done anything to disturbed your home."

"Fine. But don't blame me if the entire caravan later finds you doing the Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies in nothing but a flower corset," Anshul grumbles as a parting shot.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

*The little faeries seem a bit startled by Phaeder's arrival, and give a bit of a squeek.  After a few moments some of them get their courage back and fly back out to meet the bard.*

"Hello, hello!  Aren't they very pretty now?" one of them asks.  This one looks rather like a little pink rose with her pink hair and green leafy skirt.  "They will be rested with beauty around them when they wake up.  Isn't it lovely?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2004)

*Allyra*

A small distance away, Allyra smiles, while she continues to watch the scene and the surroundings through her invisible sensor.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 8, 2004)

"Yes, very pretty," *Phaeder chuckles in agreement, glad that no harm had been done, and thinking of the looks on the scout's faces when they wake up. Peering more closely at the little fairy woman, he asks in a friendly manner, "Hello, what your name? I'm Phaeder. My group and I," *he gestures back towards the way he came* "are just passing through this area on our way to the lake. I was drawn by your lovely singing and came to investigate."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

"Oh!  Silly me.  I'm Rosie.  And there's Pansy, Daffodil, Iris, Dandylion..." the faerie continues, naming each of the other faeries by another flower's name.  Some of them continued to weave flowers during the introduction, and after a moment, Phaeder felt a crown of flowers drop down on his head to a chorus of giggles.  "Isn't it pretty?  Those others, they were working so hard, we thought they should have a nap.  Do you want a nap?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 9, 2004)

"Ah, no, but thank you. I'm not feeling tired right now," *Phaeder replies politely. He touches the crown of flowers atop his head gingerly and gives Rosie and the other faeries a slightly goofy smile before looking around at the clearing.* "So is this clearing your home? It certainly is lovely."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

"It's all our home, all the pretty forest.  Are you staying?" Rosie asks innocently.

*The caravan finishes loading up, and waits for Phaeder to return, watching Allyra closely.*

"What did the scounts find?" someone pipes up.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 13, 2004)

*Phaeder shakes his head.* "No, we're only just passing through on our way to the lake," *he gestures vaguely down the river's stream.* "We're planning to build a settlement down there, by the shore. We mean you no harm," *he adds soothingly, hoping to alleviate any fears the sprites might have about their intentions.* "It's our wish that we can live peacefully with the goodly inhabitants in this forest and be friends with them."

*Looking at the changing slant of the light as the afternoon wears on, Phaeder realizes he's probably been gone longer than he intended. Moving towards the sleeping scouts, he drops to one knee next to them. Addressing the sprites, he says gently,* "Thank you for giving them a wonderful nap but I think it's time for us to go. I'm afriad we still have a few miles to cover before we can camp for the night." *With that, he will reach over and lightly shake the scouts awake.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

*The scouts wake up, a bit embarassed by their slumber, and go back to the others.  The wagons move out, with the others blazing a trail ahead of them.  Traveling several more days, you take a break in a large grove to organize some larger hunting expeditions.  One evening, however, the scouts report that they've heard crashing sounds occasionally from deeper in the woods.  It almost sounds like something is moving out there... but no one has caught sight of anything yet.*

*Torches ring the camp, and the scouts stay carefully hidden in blinds and trees.  It is the changing from first watch to second when there's a scream from the far side of camp.  It an instant, the camp becomes alive with whirling clouds of razor-sharp leaves.  Terrible crashing sounds can be heard from outside the torch ring, and you all can catch glimpses of something tall and terrible coming you way.  There's not enough light to see your opponents clearly, and the swirling leaves make it all the harder.  Screams sound from all around the camp as everyone is woken up by the razor-leaves.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 18, 2004)

"Wha--!" *says Phaeder, as he is startled awake by the screams. Fumbling for his goggles, he gets up and slips them on to see if he can better see what was attacking them in the darkness. All drowsiness falls away as he shouts coolly for his followers to fall back and let the Hex deal with the threat. He will also burn a charge off his _wand of shield_ (UMD +20) and draw _Lament_.* (What he does after that depends on what he sees and what his fellow party members are doing.)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Trekt roars out of his bedroll, nearly tripping on the small curled up form that is Grik, who scrambles to his feet.  The two look around bewildered, and reach for their weapons, awaiting a better glimpse of whatever the thing is.









*OOC:*


+11 Trekt, +13 Grik spot checks if needed


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

*Allyra*

Allyra's magically enhanced eyes glance into the darkness and try to discern, what is causing the disturbance, while she is slowly moving away from it.


OOC: Move 10 ft.; Knowledge (nature?) +10; Allyra has _Deeper Darkvision_ running (among other spells).


----------



## Xael (Nov 19, 2004)

Rezomael gets up, and shakes his head to clear his mind. He looks around at the darkness and then casts _Darkvision_ at himself. "Something big!", he says to nobody in particular while readying his trusted nagaika.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2004)

*Phaeder uses his wand to produce a magical shield about himself, and draws his weapons.  Allyra gazes into the darkness, seeing no less than six, huge, tree-like forms, almost ten feet high, lumber into the heart of camp, right towards you.*

*Smaller, spikier versions of these creatures seem to harry your followers, clawing at them with sharp, stick-like claws.  The large tree-creatures are no less than forty feet away from you!*

Initiative:
Razor Leaf Swarm - 22
Phaeder - 19
Allyra - 18
Trekt - 17 (higher Dex)
Shal - 17
Rezomael - 15
Grik - 14
Ishkabar - 13
The Rest of Camp - 10
Drakkon - 5
Tree Creatures - 4


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Nov 21, 2004)

"Wha... Ten gallons of ale!" Drakkon will roar as he is violently turned from his slumber.  

"M'lord, we're under attack!" Ishkabar will yell, moments before starting a prayerful chant.

*Ishkabar will cast _Righteous Might_ on himself.  His height doubles, his weight increases by a factor of eight.  This increases him to a Large creature, and gives him a +8 bonus to Strength and +4 size bonus to Con (he'll gain 18 HP).  He also gains DR 5/evil, as well as +4 natural armor.  This takes a standard action.  He then draws his longsword and prepares to recieve an attack.*

*Drakkon will cast upon himself _Divine Favor_, giving him +2 to attack and damage rolls.  He will also hold action, preparing to strike the beasts with his blade should they close.*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“There are six of them, and the smaller ones.”_

Keeping herself behind the more fighting capable Hex members, Allyra begins to speak words of arcane might accompanied by accurately performed hand gestures. Suddenly, a cloud of shiny golden particles erupts in the air around the bulk of the attackers and covers some of them with sparkling dots.


OOC: Casting _Glitterdust_ on as many of the tree-hulks as possible; move as necessary to stay out of harms way.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 21, 2004)

"Whoa! Crap!" *Phaeder exclaims, as the tree-things come into his sight.* _Scintillating display of wit and language there, Phaeder... and I really hope those aren't treants that we've pissed off somehow,_ *part of him thinks to himself, but the rest of him is too busy backpedaling to put some distance between himself and the beasties... despite Anshul's urgings, he knew he was not cut out for being in the thick of melee. Before the whole encounter degenerates into total violence, he yells out to the tree-creatures,* "I don't suppose we can ask why you're attacking us? Have we offended you somehow?" *Regardless, he takes the time to mutter a few musical-sounding words to himself that has no visible effect.*

[OOC: Ehr, can't tell if Phaeder took his action yet or not but this will apply on his next action, whenever it is. Move action away from tree-things (towards Allyra, since there's a spell he might want to use on her later that requires Close range), free action to yell while backing up, standard action to cast _harmony_ (PGtF) on himself.]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 1, 2004)

*The razor-sharp leaves swirl about the camp, causing shallow wounds that bleed freely.  Several people begin to wretch from the attack, Ishkabar amongst them.  His spell is lost, along with his lunch, dinner, and previous day's breakfast.  Phaeder backs up, moving towards Allyra, and begins to sing his magic.*

*Allyra weaves her spell of glittering motes in the air, clearly outlining three of the tree-creatures in golden dust.  Trekt smiles when he sees the creatures outlined, and prepares himself to strike when they get within range.  Shal, however, has no need to wait, and calls down fire from the heavens to burn the closest of the creatures.  Amazingly for something so large, it seems to wrench itself partly out of the way, but its bark smolders nevertheless.*

*Seeing Allyra's success, Rezomael lets fly a bolt of lightning straight at the creature.  Again it seems to dodge part of it, but now it sports a nasty-looking burn mark on one side.  It moans terribly, sounding like a voice from the bottom of some forsaken chasm.*

*Grik lets fly with an arrow, which bypasses the tree creature, but instead finds itself buried inside one of the little tree critters.  Ishkabar simply groans in obvious discomfort, and goes to one knee to make himself less of a target in his distress.  However, those in the camp that remain on their feet are making a good accounting for themselves.  It seems someone has passed out the axes used for firewood, and people are using them to good effect on the little twig creatures.  However, they are far from harmless, as three mob one man, clawing deeply into his skin with their sharp little twig-claws.*

*Drakkon calls upon the Strength of Kord to empower him during this battle, and seems to grow larger in stature.  Now the tree-creatures close in from all sides, running in, their massive limbs swinging with the force of a forge hammer.  Three come straight for the party, and three others linger just outside the cutting arc of a weapon.  Trekt takes his blow as they come within range of his axe, cutting away a portion of the fire and lightning-blasted creature.*

*The three who hesitated suddenly open their maws and breathe out an ungodly stench of rot and decay from within their trunks.  All but Trekt, Grik, and Ishkabar are caught in the fetid cloud.  Shal, Allyra, and Phaeder all feel a terrible twisting in their guts, a feeling of sickness.*

*Two lumber in to strike at Drakkon and Ishkabar, though both miss in their enthusiasm, clanging off the priests' armor.  The third, however, lands a solid blow upon Trekt, as if in retaliation for being set on fire and struck by lightning.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
Razor Leaf Swarm - 22
Phaeder - 19
Allyra - 18
Trekt - 17 (higher Dex)
Shal - 17
Rezomael - 15
Grik - 14
Ishkabar - 13
The Rest of Camp - 10
Little Tree Critters - 9
Drakkon - 5
Tree Creatures - 4

2 points of damage to everyone from the swarm.  Ishkabar is nauseated (failing his Fort save with a 9).  Phaeder moves and casts _harmony_.  Allyra gets a 36 on her Concentration check and catches three Tree Creatures.  Trekt readies an action.  Shal casts _flame strike_ on one of them, it makes it Ref save with a 22, and takes only 22 points of damage (half of 45).  Rezomael casts _lightning bolt_ at the same one, the creature makes its save with a 24, and takes 23 points of damage (half of 47).  Grik fires his shortbow, hitting a 16 and missing.  The rest of the camp fights, and the little twig critters fight back.  Drakkon makes his concentration check and casts _divine favor_.  Trekt takes his attack, hitting a 33 for 7 points of damage.  Then the trees do their attacking.  Shal, Allyra, and Phaeder all fail a Fort save and are sickened (-2 to attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks).  One misses attacking Drakkon with a 23, one misses Ishkabar with a 15, and one hits Trekt with a 27 for 18 points of damage.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2004)

*Allyra*

_“I will see, if I can slow them down some,”_ Allyra says while moving up into the air. Staying away from them and outside of the creatures' reach, she maneuvers into a position from where she can reach as many of them as possible with her spell.


OOC: Flying (_Overland Flight_) into position, if one move (40 ft.) is enough, casting _Slow_ down on the tree-hulks, otherwise moving further to prepare for the spell next round.

 One question: Did you save for blindness from the _Glitterdust_? Not sure, if it would hinder them, just havn't seen it mentioned anywhere, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 1, 2004)

"Uuughhh... okay, I'll take that as a 'no'," Phaeder mutters as he continues to stay out of the way of flailing tree branches as best he can and trying to hold onto tonight's dinner.

"Woo-hoo! Finally, some combat! These last couple weeks have been getting a little monotonous," Anshul whoops in his head delightly.

"Says you, you crazy barbarian. Anshul, a little help please? I don't want all our men to get slaughtered," he murmurs as he braces himself for the soul-burning chill as his bonded spirit partially manifests. Taking a deep breath, he starts to sing, his voice piercing the night's gloom and lifting spirits. Buttressed by the spell he cast earlier and Anshul's otherworldly harmony, it is a glorious sound, filled with light and hope.

[OOC: Move action away from big tree creatures (keeping at least one move's distance away from them), standard action to _inspire courage_ with Anshul's help. Together with _harmony_, this will give everyone within hearing range +5 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls, and a +6 morale bonus on saving throws against fear and charm effects.]


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Dec 6, 2004)

*Drakkon is entirely focused upon battle, and will immediately attack the nearest of the critters, wading in almost gleefully.*

"Down you mangy vines!  You shan't make me into fertilizer today!"


Ishkabar's response to Drakkon's yelling:
"BLLEECCH!"


----------



## Xael (Dec 7, 2004)

*Rezomael's gaze glances around, and he takes a deep breath as he concentrates slightly, and then slashes air with his free hand in whiplike motion as he tries to send lightning at their enemies.*

_OOC: Using the Chain Lightning spell-like ability at as many enemies as possible, with something bigger (preferably the thing he already used Lightning Bolt at) getting the main blast. Sorry I haven't posted, I somehow missed some of the posts..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

*The razor-sharp leaves continue to swirl about everyone, their sharp little leaves continuing to leave freely-bleeding cuts.  Phaeder ignores the sharp little leaves, and sings a heartlifting song, filling everyone with courage.  Allyra flies upward out of the swarm, and lays down her magic upon the tree creatures like molassas.  Some seem to shake it off, but two of the farther ones are caught by her web of slowing arcane energy.*

*Trekt continues his assault on the tree in front of him, his axe chipping deeply into the side of the tree, bolstered by Phaeder's songs.  Shal chooses to aid the health of his friends, and calls upon the endurance of the bear to enfold his party.  All the leaders, and the few others close to the action, all feel as if they could run all day, energy pouring into them from the earth.*

*Rezomael lets loose his own internal lightning, flying right over Trekt's head to strike the tree he was fighting, then arcing to all the others.  Unbelievably, half of them seem to dodge, but the others are struck full on.  The lead tree looks to be tottering on its last roots.  Grik's arrow flies past it to strike one of the ones behind it.  He looks rather surprised by the power behind his arrow.*

*Ishkabar spends the moment continuing to lose last week's meals, while the rest of camp valiently battles the little tree critters.  By now it's clear the tree critters are losing, as the people attack them with a will.  Drakkon lunges in next to Trekt and delivers a trunk-jarring blow with his sword to the lead tree, finally felling the huge creature.*

*The two behind him move in, bellowing in anger.  One slices down Drakkon's massive arm, while the other misses Trekt entirely.  The three behind start to lumber forward, but two seem to be so slowed that they care barely move.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
Razor Leaf Swarm - 22
Phaeder - 19
Allyra - 18
Trekt - 17 (higher Dex)
Shal - 17
Rezomael - 15
Grik - 14
Ishkabar - 13
The Rest of Camp - 10
Little Tree Critters - 9
Drakkon - 5
Tree Creatures - 4

Everyone takes 4 points of damage from the leaf swarm.  Phaeder inspires some courage.  Allyra flies up and _slows_ two of the tree critters (the other 4 make their Will saves).  Trekt does a full attack, both hitting for a total of 31 points of damage.  Shal does _mass bear's endurance_ on everyone in the party, and a few of the closer peons as well.  Rezomael does _chain lightning_, half make their saves (including the primary target) and half don't.  So primary takes 18, secondary savers take 9 and 9, secondary failers take 18, 18, and 18.  Grik hits a 31 with his shortbow for 9 points of damage.  Ishkabar hurls.  The rest of camp hacks at the tree critters.  They hack back.  Drakkon hits twice with a 30 and a 26, dealing 29 points of damage, and finally felling the most injured tree creature.  The other two close ones close in on Drakkon and Trekt.  One hits Drakkon with a 25 for 11 points of damage, the other one misses Trekt.  One of the farther ones seems to starts to lumber forward, getting right up to the actions, but the two slowed ones barely get going.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2004)

*Allyra*

Picking out one of the lesser damaged tree creatures, which has not been slowed by her spell, Allyra sends a coruscating ray down on it, hoping to take some of the power out of its mighty branches.


OOC: Casting _Ray of Enfeeblement_ (ranged touch attack +8 (-2 sickened +5 enhanced Inspire Courage), Str penalty 1d6+5).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

OOC - But wait, your Inspire Courage is a mighty +6, so your ranged touch attack is at mighty +9.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 13, 2004)

OOC: Actually, it's only (!) +5 for attack and weapon damage rolls. It's +6 to saves against charm and fear effects. (_Harmony_ only grants a +1 bonus to attack and weapon damage, but a +2 to saves.)


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 13, 2004)

_Ow... ow... we really need to get rid of some of these swarms... though that's really the other casters' area of expertise, not mine... oh wait, maybe there's something I can do..._ Dodging around the camp, Phaeder tries to move outside of a swarm long enough to hit a single note of perfect purity laced with arcane power.

[OOC: Cast _shout_. Move action either before or after as needed to catch as many swarms in area of effect (and/or other enemies if possible but not required-- they're just icing if he can), but not party members. If he can't get into position to cast until next round, that's okay. He'll just sing as he moves until he can. 30 ft. cone, 5d6 sonic damage plus deafening, Fort save DC 21 for half. Concentration +10 (+10 + 2 increased Con from endurance - 2 sickened) if threatened. Inspire courage will last 10 rounds after Phaeder stops singing.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*The razor-sharp leaves swirl about maddeningly, _poking_ and BUMPing you.*

OOC - Hello?  Guys?  Echo!


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2004)

Trekt grins as he chunks out a bit more fleshy-wood, just like hacking through a living swamp.  He barrels out with laughter, letting fly another full attack with his waraxe and shield.

Grik, staying a bit to the back smiles as he last shot digs in deep, drawing another one he takes aim and fires.









*OOC:*


bit slow, christmas party tomorrow night, prepping for that


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2004)

*Rezomael figures that the place is too crowded for him to start tossing Fireballs, so he instead moves closer to the remaining tree creatures and attacks them with his Nagaika.*

_OOC: Attack +12/+7 (1d6+5/x3/S, +1 Nagaika) before any modifiers from bardic music or other sources. And oops. Managed somehow to miss this again._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

*The razor-sharp leaves continue their cutting, and the ground is growing damp with the blood of over a hundred people.  Some people have begun to flee to find shelter, others have died where they stood, their throats slit and blood pouring out.  Phaeder moves over to target a wider area of the swarming leaves, one where he will not harm his friends with his spell-casting.*

*With a great scream, many of the leaves disintegrate into dust by the force of the sound.  Allyra focuses on the tree creature about to engage the party, and sends a sickly gray ray out to strike it.  With a low moan like a branch bending in the wind, the creature seems to stagger under its own weight.*

*Trekt slashes with his greataxe and bashes mightily with his shield at the tree, watching chunks of it fly hither and yon all over the clearing.  Shal prepares himself for battle, calling upon his faith to arm him.  Rezomael steps up to the wounded tree Trekt is fighting, and lashes at it with his glass-studded whip.  With a thundering crack, the tree slips asunder, and collapses into chunks of rotton wood at Rezomael's feet.*

*Grik fires an arrow at the next tree, and watches it lodge deeply into the trunk.  Ishkabar is finally freed of his nausea, and charges forward with his heavy flail swinging.  It knocks another good chunk out of the battered tree, and it gives a low moan.  Around the camp, the last of the little tree critters are dispatched, several of them set on fire from torches.  Everyone now is only seeking cover from the terrible sharp leaves.*

*Drakkon takes a mighty swing with his sword, cutting into the trunk of the tree in front of him.  He can begin to see torchlight through the gaps in the tree's trunk, and he knows it is close to death.  However, the tree will not go quietly, and delivers a terrific blow to Drakkon's mighty chest, leaving him bruised and gasping for air.  The one that Allyra weakened moves in on Trekt almost timidly, and makes too weak blows at him.  The other two, moving slowly, manage to get near the circle of fighting, dragging their root-like feet as if mired in mud.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
Razor Leaf Swarm - 22
Phaeder - 19
Allyra - 18
Trekt - 17 (higher Dex)
Shal - 17
Rezomael - 15
Grik - 14
Ishkabar - 13
The Rest of Camp - 10
Little Tree Critters - 9 (all dead)
Drakkon - 5
Tree Creatures - 4

Everyone takes 8 points of damage from the swarm.  Swarm takes 16 points of damage from Phaeder.  Allyra makes a ranged touch attack of 18, and the second tree creature takes 8 points of Strength damage.  Trekt hits with a 30, misses with a 20, and hits with his shield with a 27.  Does a total of 34 points of damage.  Shal casts _divine power_.  Rezomael moves up and hits with a 36, dealing 13 points of damage and felling the next tree creature.  Grik hits with a 28, dealing 9 points of damage to tree critter 3.  Ishkabar moves up and hits with a 34 (unconfirmed crit), and does 14 points of damage.  The rest of camp hides.  Drakkon his with a 32 and misses with a 21, dealing 20 points of damage to tree creature 3.  Tree creature 3 hits Drakkon with a 26, and misses with its second attack, dealing 18 points of damage to him.  4 moves in and misses Trekt twice.  The other two move in, and that's all they do this round.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Allyra*

Allyra calls out to the higher planes and casts a spell to summon help while staying comfortably out of reach.


OOC: Casting _Summon Monster VI_ to summon 1d4+1 Lantern Archons, sending them to attack the tree creatures from above (I assume, that they (and Allyra) do not get damaged by the leaves up there).


----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2004)

*Rezomael takes a step back from close combat and casts an Electric Fireball, trying to hit the leaf swarm with it.*

_OOC: If Rezomael can't cast Electrically substituted Fireball at the swarm, he'll try to target the rest of their enemies with it (in both cases without hitting catching his friends in the explosion). If the place is too crowded, he'll continue to attack landbound creatures with his Nagaika._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 21, 2004)

"Damn it, what wouldn't I give for a wand of fiery death right now," mutters Phaeder in frustration as he watches the leaves slice their followers into ribbons. As much as he wanted to check the ones lying bleeding on the ground, he knew that finishing off the horrid swarm was more critical. Summoning the breath, he hits the note again, blasting the area. _That better do it,_ he thinks grimly, _Otherwise, it's in the rest of the Hex's hands since I'm out of options._

[OOC: Casting _shout_ again. Move as need to catch swarm in area of effect. 30 ft. cone, 5d6 sonic damage plus deafening, Fort save DC 21 for half. If he did not move before the casting, he will afterwards, towards closest fallen follower (who doesn't look obviously dead). By the way, are we losing hitpoints from bleeding? You mentioned "freely-bleeding cuts" a round or two ago and I wasn't sure if that meant we were bleeding or if it was just flavor text.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2005)

*The swarm continues to swirl around, unabated in their fury, continuing to cut into you all and leaving freely bleeding wounds.  However, Phaeder puts a stop to that with a shout of sonic fury.  The sound pummels the remaining leaves to dust, leaving you free of their tormenting.  Allyra concentrates, calling forth to the heavens for help, and three brightly-glowing lantern archons answer her call.*

*Trekt steps inward and chops at the closest wounded tree with his axe, finally cleaving the creature in twain.  It falls to the ground with a splintering _thud_ that shakes the ground.  Shal wades in with his mace, landing a solid hit on the next lumbering tree.  Rezomael watches the two at the back, and carefully places his ball of contained lightning to hit only those two.  Both are blown back a few feet, their trunks badly charred, yet both still move, and moan in dire chorus.*

*Grik's arrow goes wide, while Ishkabar slames his flail into Trekt's tree.  The others in camp attempt to staunch their bleeding wounds, while others start to round up acid flasks to pelt the trees with.  Drakkon wades into the wounded tree with _Dartbane_, delivering the fatal blow to their next vegetal foe.  The two remaining scortched tree creatures crash into the line, their lumbering gate slowed to a horrifying crawl by Allyra's spell.  Both seem fixated on Shal's holy medal, and both raise their arms and smash them into the cleric, knocking him to the ground with a sickening snap, his neck at a terrible angle.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
Razor Leaf Swarm - 22
Phaeder - 19
Allyra - 18
Trekt - 17 (higher Dex)
Shal - 17
Rezomael - 15
Grik - 14
Ishkabar - 13
The Rest of Camp - 10
Little Tree Critters - 9 (all dead)
Drakkon - 5
Tree Creatures - 4

Everyone takes 8 points of damage from the swarm.  Swarm takes 13 points of damage from Phaeder, which kills it.  Allyra summons three lantern archons.  Trekt hits twice with his axe for 34 points of damage, and misses with his shield, felling the next tree creature.  Shal moves up and takes an AoO from creature 4 for 20 points of damage.  Hits once with his mace for 21 points of damage to the next tree creature.  Rezomael detonates an _electric fireball_ at the two tree creatures in the back, both suck up their Ref saves and take 45 points of damage.  Grik misses badly.  Ishkabar hits twice for 31 points of damage to tree creature 4.  The rest of camp stays hidden and licks their wounds.  Drakkon hits twice for 37 points of damage to tree creature 4, felling it.  Tree creatures 5 and 6 go to town on Shal, pounding him into mush.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2005)

*Allyra*

Allyra looks down onto the battlefield, doing nothing for now, but watching how the fighting continues.


OOC: The Lantern Archons can attack immediately upon their appearance (last round).


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 20, 2005)

*Phaeder watches in a sort of slow-motion horror as Shal moves up to face the remaining tree-beasts, only to be mangled by their mighty branches. He hadn't always gotten along with the Pelorite and he sometimes got the impression Shal disapproved of his ghostly bond but the young man had been a good companion... a true and loyal friend in their adventures. Phaeder shakes his head, trying to brush off the rising tide of grief.* _This isn't the time to have a breakdown. There's still a few of those tree-creatures to worry about and half the camp is down. Keep moving._

*Suiting deed to thought, Phaeder moves to the nearest of the badly wounded and offers a healing hand and a comforting smile, before moving on to the next.*

In his head, he can hear Anshul's outraged cries. "Well, aren't you going to help put down those monstrous trees that killed your friend? Avenge his death!" the ghost demands angrily.

"How, Anshul?" *answers Phaeder, softly, tonelessly, as he tends to the fallen.* "I am not the warrior that Drakkon or Trekt is. Nor do I possess the magical might like Allyra or Rez to blast those creatures to splinters. I only have my song, my bow, and my hands. The first I've lent, the second is of little use in a melee, so I'm left with the third. I cannot do anything for Shal, but others could use my succor. What better way to honor his memory than observe one of the main precepts of his god?"

"But-- but--!! You're furious! I can feel the rage burning in your heart like a white-hot flame! Don't you wish to slake your bloodthirst instead of pandering about with these... these arcane fritterings!?" sputters the ghost in frustration. 

*Phaeder stiffens imperceptibly. For a second, Anshul was sure his host would clam up and wall him out, as he so often did when the ghost was being particularly vexing or tactless, but Phaeder surprises him into honest silence with a plaintive plea.* _Anshul, please... just let me do this in peace. Berate me all you want later, but I can't face this right now. We'll talk... sometime. I promise._

"Alright, whelp, have it your way," mutters Anshul gruffly and retreats, somewhat nonplussed, leaving Phaeder alone. The messy jumble of emotions his host was radiating was giving him a headache-- or the memory of one-- anyway.

[OOC: Move and cast _cure moderate wounds_ on someone who needs it. Rinse and repeat on subsequent rounds. This should be the fourth round of _inspire courage_ (+5 to hit and damage, +6 vs. charm and fear); six rounds are left.]


----------



## Xael (Jan 24, 2005)

Rezomael moves to attack the closest tree creature near him.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

Trekt, deep in melee, keeps on swinging, advancing upon the next tree creature, bellowing "Get 'em boys, nice big bonfire tonight!"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 31, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

*The wounds from the razor-sharp leaves still bleed freely, stinging terribly as they stain your clothes with blood.  Phaeder dashes out into the crowd, using soothing music to staunch the bleeding of one of the rangers.  Allyra's lantern archons lash out with rays of light, adding holy burns to the scortching electrical blasts on the tree creatures.  Trekt hacks into the nearest tree with his axe and bashes it with his shield.  With a mighty groan, the creature splits in two and falls to the ground with a thunderous crash.*

*Rezomael lashes out with his nagaika, ripping off pieces of protective bark from the last remaining tree creture.  Grik sights his arrow more carefully this time and lands a solid hit in between a chink in the creature's woody armor.  Ishkabar and Drakkon move in and surround the creature, slamming back and forth with mace and sword until this one falls as well.  Around the camp you hear faint groans and shrieks of pain as people try to staunch their bleeding wounds.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
Razor Leaf Swarm - 22
Phaeder - 19
Allyra - 18
Trekt - 17 (higher Dex)
Shal - 17 (dead)
Rezomael - 15
Grik - 14
Ishkabar - 13
The Rest of Camp - 10
Little Tree Critters - 9 (all dead)
Drakkon - 5
Tree Creatures - 4

Everyone loses 5 hit points from bleeding.  Phaeder heals people.  Allyra's three lantern archons attack the remaining trees with their light rays, two hitting tree 5 for a total of 7 points of damage last round, one hitting for 4 this round.  Trekt hits all three times for 45 points of damage, felling creature 5.  Rezomael moves up to tree creature 6 and hits once for 16 points of damage.  Grik hits once for 8 points of damage.  Ishkabar hits once for 19 points of damage to creature 6.  The rest of camp stays hidden and licks their wounds.  Drakkon hits twice for 33 points of damage to tree creature 6, felling it.  Combat over.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Feb 2, 2005)

*Drakkon lets out with a victorious battlecry, while Ishkabar catches his breath.*

"What were those things... by Kord's Strength, those were some of the nastiest creatures I've encountered!"

*Both Drakkon and Ishkabar will also assist with healing as needed*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 2, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“My thanks for your help,”_ Allyra says to the Archons while dismissing the spell. _“I'll send you back now.”_

Then she flies down to the others to see, if she can be of any further help.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 2, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> "What were those things... by Kord's Strength, those were some of the nastiest creatures I've encountered!"



"No kidding..." *Phaeder agrees wholeheartedly.*

*He will pause to bind his own wounds, then continue healing others, burning charges off his _wand of cure light wounds_ as needed if he runs out of spells.*


----------



## Xael (Feb 2, 2005)

*Rezomael nods to himself, glad that the fight is over.* "Damnit, I'm bleeding!", *he claims with a rather surprised voice after he takes a closer look at himself. He'll concentrate on trying to stop himself from bleeding for now, but will try to help others with his nonexistant skills after he has taken care of himself.

_OOC: Untrained heal check with no wisdom bonus. I just noticed that Rezomael has no healing potions of any kind. Doh. _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

*With everyone pitching in, and about ten charges off the healing wand, everyone's bleeding is stopped.  If Phaeder wants to use several more charges, he can help heal his comrades.*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Allyra*

Once the wounds are tended, Allyra looks for someone skilled in healing. If someone comes to tend her wounds, she waves them off, while she doesn't look most healthy, she seems unwounded at least.

_“I was caught in a cloud of an unspeakable stench and I'm still feeling ill from it, maybe there is something we can do about that?”_


OOC: Allyra is still sickened, I suppose, unless that condition wears off after a few minutes. I have deducted 6 from her temporary hit points, which range from 16 to 30, depending on the d10 roll for the _empowered False Life_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

OOC - The sickening wears off in a few hours.  If you guys want to use Nadaka's DiceBox, Invisible Castle, or Vacuum Elemental to roll your own dice for stuff, you may.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 3, 2005)

*Phaeder continues to minister to the wounded until everyone has stopped bleeding, offering what quiet comfort he can. He hums softly as he does so, falling back on the solace of his music to soothe rattled nerves. Once people have been tended to, he starts trying to pull the camp into a semblance of order and assess the damages.*

[OOC: As far as I can tell, Phaeder took 27 points of damage from the swarm (2+4+8+8+5) plus another 5 points from using his song ghost ability in conjunction with _inspire courage_. He would have casted a _cure moderate wounds_ on himself to stop the bleeding to gain 14 points back, then blew his remaining healing spells on others, falling back on the wand after that. If any of the Hex needs more healing, he would be glad to offer its use.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

*Phaeder's spells help heal most of the party, and with Shal's clerics, soon everyone is only slightly worse of the ware.  Sadly, Shal was not the only loss, as nine of the servants fell to the twig creatures and razor leaves.  They are mourned by their fellows, and buried or burned according to their beliefs.  Shal's funeral takes longer, as was fitting considering his station.*

*His clerics cleanse and anoint the body with oils, dressing him in his finest holy robes.  He is placed upon a fine pyre of fragrent woods soaked in oils, propped upright to greet the rising sun.  At dawn, the pyre is lit, and tended until noon when it burns down.  The ashes are gathered and placed in a golden urn, which is placed in the portable shrine to Pelor his priests carry.*

*The party presses onward towards the Lake Without A Name.  Slaying the tree-creatures seems to have put a bit of a void in the power structure of the surrounding area, so the rest of your trip is made unmolested except for the occasional thunderstorm.  Finally you arrive at its sandy shores, the lake a huge expanse of blue-gray water, dotted with the occasional tree-speckled island.  You send out the scouts to explore the area, and one comes back early, reporting a lone woman camped on the north shore.  The expression in his eyes clearly shows that this is no ordinary woman...*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“A woman you say? Alone? How does she look like? And more importantly, did she notice you, or even talk with you?”_


----------



## Xael (Feb 5, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> ...so the rest of your trip is made unmolested except for the occasional thunderstorm.




*Rezomael considers the rest of the joyrney to be a complete success.*

*Ignoring the scout's indication about the woman's unnormality, Rezomael speaks to the group:* "That's the second lone woman we've met here in the wilderness. I wonder if this is usual here. But we should go see her, she probably has more information about the area. But I don't think we should bring the whole caravan with us. We've gotten this far, so we really need to start picking places to build something soon, and while that might include running people back and forth, we might as well delay that as long as possible until we decide what and where."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 5, 2005)

"Who knew the untamed wilderness would be such a great place to meet unattached women?" *quips the ghost. Phaeder gives Anshul a swift mental kick.* "Joking, joking! Hey! Ow! Geez, what crawled into your bedroll this morning and died...?"

*To the rest of the party, Phaeder merely adds,* "Yes, I agree there's no need to bring the entire caravan for now and we're more mobile by ourselves anyway. But weren't we planning to settle somewhere on the north shore?"

[OOC: Isida, how long have we been travelling? We started in sometime in spring, I think, is it summer yet?]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Allyra*

Allyra had not yet taken the time to take a closer look at the area herself. Wandering along the shore with the rest of The Hex would be a welcome change. From the glimpses she could catch until now, it turned out to be a good decision to come here, the lake and the forest surrounding it would make a splendid and beautiful place to build their new home.

Her mind quickly wanders off towards the building plans and she finds herself judging the location with every glance towards suitability for their intentions, only here and now distracted by the natural beauty of it.


----------



## Xael (Feb 5, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> But weren't we planning to settle somewhere on the north shore?"





"Depends, I guess. At some shore at least, but now I'd maybe prefer to start just where the river and lake meet. We'd also get the advantage of moving water, and increased defensibility in two directions instead of one. And I think it might look cooler. I also like the few islands over there, though they're probably not very big. But I suggest do a quick investigation of them soon too."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“There is something to be said about _cool looks_ for sure,”_ Allyra says with a wink.

_“We will have to circle the lake once at least and then decide what would be the best place to settle down. The northern side is still my favorite. Close to the river, yes, that would be good. I can also see us raising a smaller keep on one of those islands, if they are big enough, to keep the water-side save. Do any of your people know about building riverboats?”_


----------



## Xael (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“We will have to circle the lake once at least and then decide what would be the best place to settle down. The northern side is still my favorite. Close to the river, yes, that would be good. I can also see us raising a smaller keep on one of those islands, if they are big enough, to keep the water-side save. Do any of your people know about building riverboats?”_




"Yes, I agree that maybe we should take a look around the whole lake first. I doubt that the wizards with me are any good at building ships, but I'm sure we can manage. We can always just a build one damn huge bridge or a simple raft. Or fly. We'll probably have to make a trip to the mountains too, for a supply of stone. I'm pretty sure we aren't running out of wood anytime soon."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“Or stone for that matter. I also have no worries, that we will get our material across the water in time, I was more thinking of ships to traverse the river upstream. In time, we could even build a smaller fortified trading outpost where the river bends north, the closest point from the river to Gallis Hall. Riverboats could travel between here and there, or even further north. Admittedly, that is still far into the future, we have some groundwork to do first. But it doesn't hurt to plan ahead, or does it?”_

With a sly smile on her lips, Allyra looks at her friends, to see what they have to say.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _"Do any of your people know about building riverboats?”_



"Hmmm.... I think there's a shipwright or two in there, yes," Phaeder answers, looking at the lovely expanse of blue water ringed by the forest. He grins at Allyra and Rezomael suddenly and shakes his head. "You two are leaving me in the dust.... but then, you were always better at planning ahead than I. Stone? Wood? River forts? I'm still stuck back at how _cool_ a keep on the lake would be. But yeah... it'd be a good idea to circle the entire lake first. Do you think it would be feasible to leave the caravan somewhere and just do it ourselves? As Rez pointed out, we should start construction soon and the Hex is a whole lot faster alone." *He rubs the back of his neck a little sheepishly.* "Besides... I kinda miss when it was just the six... ehr, five now I guess, of us, you know?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“A woman you say? Alone? How does she look like? And more importantly, did she notice you, or even talk with you?”_



  "Dark hair, pale, pale skin, wearing these black straps wrapped around her.  She did not seem to notice me, and I did not speak to her," the scout reports.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 5, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Dark hair, pale, pale skin, wearing these black straps wrapped around her.  She did not seem to notice me, and I did not speak to her," the scout reports.



"Anything else of note? You had a rather strange expression on your face..." *Phaeder asks the scout.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

"She... had something on her shoulder, a floating black blob of some sort.  And her costume is... stranage.  Not normal clothing at all, and not what one would wear for treking through the wilderness!" he explains.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 5, 2005)

"Strange clothes, floating dark blob?" *muses Phaeder.* "Not a nature spirit like Aya, then?" *he hazards. To his companions, he says,* "Shall we tell everyone to make camp while we check this out? They're probably all tired of travelling and the lake does provide a nice chance to take a short break."

*He thanks and dismisses the scout unless other Hex members had further questions.*


----------



## Xael (Feb 5, 2005)

"Yes, let's give everyone a break while we go and investigate this member of the league of lone damsels gathered in unexplored lands.", *Rezomael says.*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, let us take a little walk around this lovely lake, shall we?”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2005)

*Leaving the rest of the caravan to explore the region, map, and examine resources, the Hex begins to travel around the camp.  It is not long, perhaps a couple miles, before they spot the campsite of the strange woman.  You can see her dark hair and odd clothing, and unless you are specifically not trying to be seen, she looks up as you approach.*

OOC - Enter Lady Shatterstone.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2005)

*Dubheasa looks up as a group of travelers come into view.  She does not make much of them, except to hope that they will not be a bother. *

 "Well, my little Darkstar, we may be having unwanted company    shortly."   She says with a sigh, knowing that their solitude will be broken soon.  The bolb bounces and spins near her shoulder, knowing that it is a rare thing to hear the slience broken by Dubheasa's smooth voice.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 7, 2005)

*Allyra*

Allyra eyes the plane-touched woman and the strange black _thing_ on her shoulder through her sapphire glasses with a mixture of suspicion and curiosity, her waist-long, redblonde hair moving slowly in the wind. The wizard's whole appearance has magic written all over it; her white, robe-like gown, held by a broad leather belt around her hips, and the sky blue cloak are clean and tidy, edged with arcane symbols, and would not seem to be the most practical sort of clothing in the wilderness, unless they had some more special properties, which they most certainly do. The slenderly built woman would also be best advised to know how to weave a spell, as her physique is not overly impressive.

When the five remaining Hex-members have come close enough, she stops to address the strange woman, speaking in the common tongue and trying to sound friendly.

_“Greetings, traveller! Would you care to join us for a little tale?”_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2005)

*The wisp of a woman in the pristine clothing did not impress Dubheasa in the least.  Yes, she could tell that this woman was indeed powerful.  Dubheasa tenses as the rest of the wizard's group approachs and the woman opens her mouth to speak.*


 "A tale?  If I must."  *She says with out any feeling in her voice, though on the inside she channeling her irritation into the already deep resever of power within herself.*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“You must not, of course. We came not here to force you, but to ask you to join us, as we wish to learn more about this region.”_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2005)

" I do not know much about the lay of the land.  I traveled from the city and this is where I chose to stop.  I have made no effort to find out what surrounds this lake.  You may ask what you wish but there is little I can tell. "  She looks at the others in the group to see if they would speak up.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“From the city you came... may I ask which city? We came from the east to settle here. There are hundreds more coming soon.”_

Turning to her friends for a moment, Allyra all but whispers: _“Where are your courtesies, don't stare at her open-mouthed like that. Have all your manners died with Shal?”_

With a smile, Allyra turns back to the strange woman.

_“I'm sorry, I seem to have forgotten my manners as well. My name is Allyra, from The Hex. All this is our land.”_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2005)

"I did not bother to find out.  My stay there was... short." she states simply.

_Hundereds!  I guess I had better find somewhere else to live._ The thoughts fly through her mind as the wizard turns to remind her companions of their manners.

  "Well met Allyra.  I am Dubheasa.  Your land you say?  Then I believe I am tresspassing."  She says this a slight bow of her head and no hint of feeling in her voice.


----------



## Xael (Feb 9, 2005)

*Rezomael, the somewhat wizardly-looking human man in heavy blue-white robes and ridiculously long, wild black hair and a nasty looking whiplike weapon in his waist, unceremoniously coughs and speaks.* "Well, the land is ours still mostly in paper. We haven't really settled in, and were attacked by some strange tree-creatures earlier. We're still mostly in the process of exploring the area, but we're probably planning to stay somewhere near the lake."

"Oh yes, manners, of course. I'm called Rezomael."*, he says with a nod.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2005)

*Dubheasa nods to Rezomael.*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“Well met then, Dubheasa. Do not worry about that, we have just come here to contact the inhabitants of these... our lands and befriend them if they are willing. We aim to live in peace with them as much as possible. But we are also aware, that there are many dangers in this realm we will have to face in time.”_


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

Trekt grins widely, "the name is Trekt, rare to meet someone all by themselves out in the wilds. Why did ye come here?"  His green eyes watching her with deep curiousity.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2005)

* Dubsheasa nods her head slightly in acknowledgement to Allyra's statement. *

*Turning her attention to the next member who found their voice and used it she reples to his questions.*

" I came to enjoy the solitude and the natural beauty.  There is not much to look at in the way of landscape where I come from.  As for being alone... I am not.  I have Corcoran and Darkstar here."  She says motioning to the rusty-red horse at the lake's shore and the black shapeless thing near her shoulder.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“I'm afraid, that you won't find much solitude here at the lake in the near future, since we are going to settle and build here. But we will see to preserve the beauty of this place. As for your companions, I do know horses, of course, but what would _Darkstar_ be? I don't think I've ever seen anything like it.”_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2005)

"Darkstar is a little piece of my home."    She states simply.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 11, 2005)

*Pheader had been hanging back, mostly observing, since his companions seems to be unusually loqacious today. At Allyra's urging, he gives a courteous nod of his head, and introduces himself.* "And I'm Phaeder. Well met." *Though his appearance is a little severe (and probably rather travel-stained), his voice is rich and resonant, a mark of his calling.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2005)

* Dubheasa nods back to the man who spoke.*

" Well met, Sir."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2005)

*Allyra*

Allyra eyes Darkstar with curiosity.

_“You must be far away from your home then. We travelled a good distance as well, but not as far as you must have. Still it feels like we came to a new world here, although it is rather an old one.”_

_“If you have any questions, it would just be fair, if we answered yours as well, otherwise we have still a lot of work before us and we should continue to our camp eventually.”_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 14, 2005)

"I have no questions, only curious as to how long it will be till the Hundereds you spoke arrive.  I prefer soiltude but will tolerate being near a small group.  I do also wish to remain here at the lake as long as I can.  It has been good to me."   She gives a glance towards the shore and then returns her gaze to the Hex.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“They are already here, at the lake. You can stay here, of course, you will find out soon enough, where we plan to settle, there should be more than enough room for yourself left,”_ Allyra says with a wink of her eye.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dubheasa casts her eyes down as Allyra winks at her. *

 " Thank you."  She says simply


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

*Aaaaand, from the depths of the lake, a strange and bizarre creature suddenly surfaces.  Its huge body is long and slimy, yet covered in large, shiny scales.  Small fins protrude from its sides, and its huge beaky-mouth snaps hungrily in the air.  Eyes full of rage glare are you, and an aura of power surrounds it.  Lunging from the deeps to slither through the shadows, and enormous eel-like creature strains to bite one of the Hex in twain.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2005)

*As the Creatures be=reaks the surface of the lake, Dubheasa takes a few steps back not letting her fear surface as the eel-like thing had. *

 I have been at this lake side for a while and nothing has ever broken the surface but a fish or a bird.  She mutters more to herself then to those near by.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“I guess the centaurs spoke true then... there are strange things lurking in this lake.”_

Also retreating a distance from the water, Allyra watches the fish-creature with scientific fascination.


OOC: Hope my memory serves right that it was the centaurs, who warned about that... ;-)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

OOC - Just an FYI, this thing is slithering along the shallows and onto the beach.  It wants to bite you.  It seems to be able to get about on land, albeit clumsily.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 4, 2005)

*Realizing the creature can move upon land Dubheasa yells to the other.*

" Get a move on!  Do you want to be lunch, you senseless gaggle of ninnies?" She grabs Allyra by the arm and herds her up the beach.



ooc: hope you don't mind Thanee.     I would hate to see Allyra become lunch in the name of science.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

OOC - Allyra:  "Fascinating, this creature seems to eat by churning its food together with rocks that it injests. Whoops, there goes my leg..."


----------



## Xael (Mar 4, 2005)

"I don't think it's very friendly. And it's downright ugly.", Rezomael says to others. He casts _Fly_, and moves away (and upwards) with others. _*I wonder if it's intelligent...*_


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, you are right, we should not get too close...”_

Allyra then moves away from the creature with the others, half dragged by the genasi, half moving with her own feet, keeping pace with Dubheasa.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

Trekt backs away slowly, letting the others retreat, his shield and axe quickly swinging to the ready if anything tries to attack him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 9, 2005)

*Allyra notices something odd about the creature.  It's obviously a creature of water that can come on land to surprise its prey.  However, its making an extraordinary effort to get at the group, and its eyes are oddly glassy, even for a denizen of the deep.  The thing's movements are reminiscent of something... spell-controlled.*


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“I think this creature is controlled by an enchantment, just look at its eyes and how it stumbles after us. Maybe we will have to dive down and find out who is doing that. Want to have a word or two with a magician capable of such powerful magics within our reach.”_


----------



## Xael (Mar 13, 2005)

"Oh?", *Rezomael comments when Allyra mentions enchantments.* "So do we kill it?", *he continues while preparing to cast an attack spell.* "Our caravan might not be safe, if this kind of things start pouring from the lake."

_OOC: Fly back and up, and ready an action to cast Lightning Bolt at the creature when/if anybody agrees to go offensive._


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2005)

OOC: Shall we continue here?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC: Anyone?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 11, 2005)

*The massive creature flops on the shore, attempting to reach you, though it is far too slow for land-dwellers.  In a few minutes it begins to gasp, and finally it sags on the shore, gasping for breath and dying.  Allyra sees the light of enchantment leave its eyes.  Kira reports that there are arcane runes written upon the creature that can only be detected by magic.  She can see them, but Allyra would have to use a different spell to read the magic writing.*

*Finally, the creature finally seems to expire.  If anyone cares to take a closer look, they notice something odd.  There are what appear to be a series of engraved pins, each a foot long and about an inch wide, covered with heavy writing, thrust through the fins of the creature.  For those that know Giant, the pins all together say "Leave this place."*


----------



## Xael (Apr 15, 2005)

"Well, that was interesting.", *Rezomael comments.* "Certainly not a very resourceful way to use dominated creature if what you said was true."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Dubheasa stands silent staring at the creature.  She has stayed at this lake side for some time now and had never laid eyes upon this creature or dared to wonder if something this big lurked beneath the surface*

_"Why would someone command this creature to rise now?"_  The thought crosses her mind as she eyes the pins from where she stands.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“Leave this place!”_

After getting a few strange looks, Allyra adds: _“It's a message. That's what the pins say.”_

_“There are also a number of arcane runes written on the creature's body, a text, which can only be discerned by a spell, which I unfortunately do not have prepared right now, so if one of you can read the magical writing, please go ahead, but be careful, I do not know what magics it holds.”_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

*Dubheasa bites her tongue.  She is fresh and has the spell, as well as the magic item to help with reading the ruines, but what have these people brought her today.... Nothing but trouble.  She looks to the creatrue once again and curiousity over takes her.  She steps closer to the no longer slithering beast and crouches down.*

 "I can read these if you are in need of the information they will give."
She looks over her shoulder at the group standing silent.

OOC: If the group agrees she will cast _read magic_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

*The runes upon the creature are runes of compulsion, set in a giantish hand.  They clearly indicate this group of people as the targets... and it seems clear this was not the only creature compelled to do so.  The giants are apparently aware of the Hex's presence, and are prepared to react with violence.*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“We appreciate that. Thank you! I hope the information will help us unveil this rather strange incident, even though it seems obvious already, that someone is aware of us and does not like it.”_

_“So, what should we do now? Rezomael? Drakkon? Trekt?”_

Phaeder seems to be lost in thought or silent conversation with his ‘inner spirit’ as it happens sometimes, and Allyra doesn't want to interrupt him, so she only addresses the others around her.


----------



## Xael (Apr 19, 2005)

"Well, it's starting to get pretty obvious that we have a giant problem.", *Rezomael says.* "We could either finish our scouting trip around the lake, tell our people to start making a camp somewhere, and start moving towards the mountains where the giants supposedly live to solve this problem. Or we could ignore the giants, and just kill every damn creature they throw at us, but I'm not sure that's wise. They might start targeting the caravan. Any other suggestions?"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“For some reason, I'd rather look *into* the lake to find the giants... might be wrong, but that's what my intuition tells me.”_


----------



## Xael (Apr 19, 2005)

"Well, that's certainly a possibility, and It would be wise to check the lake out if more such creatures live there.", *Rezomael agrees.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

*Dubheasa listens silently to the group disscus their next move.  She is still crouched near the creature pondering the giants intent to keep these travelers away.*

_ "If giants are controlling these to keep people away, why was I not bothered.  Oh well.  Just count yourself lucky lady. " _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*Darkstar whispers its comments into her mind.*

_Maybe because you were one, and they are many.  Non-voids don't know how to be quiet or do with less, they could be seen for miles._


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Darkstar whispers its comments into her mind.*
> 
> _Maybe because you were one, and they are many.  Non-voids don't know how to be quiet or do with less, they could be seen for miles._




 "Yes, my little piece of home. that is very true.  I knew there was a reason I left the city."   She snickers to her little blobby friend.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

*One of the scouts comes running up to the group, skidding to a halt when he sees Dubheasa.*

"Ah... pardons, I have a report to make.  Some of the scouts climbed trees to get a better view of the surrounding countryside and we spotted something.  It's fairly far away, but one of the crags on the other side of the mountain is too regular for a mountain peak.  We think we've found a fortress, and from the size of it, even at distance, it has to be giantish construction," the scout reports quietly to the Hex.


----------



## Xael (Apr 23, 2005)

*Rezomael nods to himself.* "Well, that solves the first problem. Do we start heading towards the fortress? I'm not sure if it's lucky or unlucky that we might have to fight the Giants. I certainly wouldn't mind a free Giant-sized fortress, but I don't think it's going to be that easy..."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

*Dubheasa eyes the scout as he came to a quick halt.  He looked a little winded and surprised.   She listened to his finds with closed mouth and open ears.*

_ Hmm.  Giants.  Well this group has their work cut out for them. _


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“That would really be too much of a coincidence. So I guess, we will have to get to that fortress, soon. We should probably move back from the lake for now, at least a few hours and then make camp there, meanwhile some of us could get a better look of the fortress to find out more. It's still not completely out of question to find a peaceful solution.”_


----------



## Xael (Apr 27, 2005)

"Agreed. Let's get the caravan to safer location and go take a look.", *Rezomael says.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

*The Hex moves back to their camp, finding that the others have made a fortified position in their abscence.  Many of them stop and glance at the new arrival with uncertainty.*

"Begging your pardon, Mistress Allyra, but who is _that?_" one of them whispers to the Endless.


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“This is Dubheasa, a traveler we met in the vincinity. We also met something else...”_ Allyra begins to explain the happenings and the next steps, while making proper introductions.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

* Dubheasa gives a small tilt of her head that could have been taken for a bow.*


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“...and therefore we think it would be best for now, if you build the camp some distance away from the lake, until we could resolve the issues with the giants.”_

Turning back to Dubheasa after she has left the instructions, Allyra says: _“Thanks again, for keeping me away from that thing-that-came-out-of-the-lake, Dubheasa. So, what are your plans now? You are welcome to enjoy our hospitality here, of course. In a few months we will hopefully have a more pleasant place to host visitors, but for now, this is all we can offer. I hope you understand.”_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

"You are welcome.  As for my plans... with creatures coming out of the lake, I think I will be moving away from there and I would like a test of my powers so far.  Your offer is a kind one for a stranger, I think I will take you up on it.  What do you think dearest?"  She asks the blob floating at her shoulder.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

_Heh, a giant stronghold, perfect idea!_  He claps Grik on the back, "don't ya think?" he says outloud to little companion, forgetting that he was thinking to himself.  Grik looks at him with a sideways glance, rubbing his shoulder and laughs then nods, "whatever you say boss."

Trekt smiles happily, lost in a momentary daydream of storming into a giant stronghold with the Hex at his side.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "You are welcome.  As for my plans... with creatures coming out of the lake, I think I will be moving away from there and I would like a test of my powers so far.  Your offer is a kind one for a stranger, I think I will take you up on it.  What do you think dearest?"  She asks the blob floating at her shoulder.



_Very well, very well.  If they're going to go tickling giants, they will certainly need help.  And this would test your skills to the limit,_ Darkstar opins.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _Very well, very well.  If they're going to go tickling giants, they will certainly need help.  And this would test your skills to the limit,_ Darkstar opins.




 Yes, it would.  I am glad we are agreed.   She responds to the blob.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

"So... do you want us to come along, or just try to secure the base camp?  I don't fancy trying to fight off giants if they decide to circle around and attack us while you're away though.  We'll do our best, but we may be better off fleeing instead of fighting to defend our possessions," the scout chief, Amran, asks.


----------



## Xael (May 14, 2005)

"I think it might be safest for the caravan to stay here and keep watch for any trouble.", *Rezomael says to the rest of the Hex.*


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“That's why we move away from the lake, to give them no reason to attack us.”_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Dubheasa stands quietly while the Hex and their followers finalize plans. *


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“I will keep my eyes on the camp, while we travel, this way, we will quickly know, if something happens down here.”_


OOC: Allyra will cast _Greater Scrying_ daily and extend it with her Metamagic Effect ability (Take 10 on the Spellcraft check), targeting some member of their followership or Amran himself. Occasionally, she will concentrate on the spell to see what's going on around that person.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

*The rest of the caravan retreats into the woods, making themselves a less-conspicuous target.  The Hex sets out circling the lake to get to the castle.  Despite the distance they cover, it's obvious that the castle is very, very large, because it does not seem to get any closer over the course of the day.  As the sun begins to set, you can see a dull red glow radiating from the base of the castle.*


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“This giant castle really seems to be a giant of a building. I'm curious to see what that red glow might be.”_

In the evening, after going through her daily ordeal of spellcasting, which takes about half an hour, Allyra will create a small cottage for the group to rest in.


OOC: Casting _Leomund's Secure Shelter_.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

* Dubheasa takes note of the red glow but does not offer any option.  She watches as the wizard woman creates a cottage for the night's rest, but with all this exposure to people Dubheasa chooses to sleep outside under the clear as she had been doing by the lake.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

*All partake in the shelter other than Dubheasa, settling in for a long night's rest.  You post your usual watches, but the night seems quiet.  However, during the third watch, the red glow intensified, and sparks fly from the center of the glow.  A sharp hammering sound can be heard faintly.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Dubheasa awakens to the faint ringing sound.  She sits up to see the red glow grow and watches as sparks fly from the brightest part of the glow.  She quietly takes in the sight.  The thought never crosses her mind to let the other know what is going on.  They will just have to wake on their own to see this.*


----------



## Xael (May 31, 2005)

Rezomael dreams about beds with less *bumps*, and pays no attention to the glow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*In the morning the hammering sound can still be heard faintly, but the sparks and sound fade by the time the sun is above the horizon.  Pressing forward, it becomes obvious that it make take as much as four days to get to the foot of the mountains.  Allyra occasionally looks back on the caravan, and sees them caching supplies, finding defensible positions, marking the locations of streams and whatnot, basically making themselves useful.*

*Slightly after the sun has passed its zenith, the Hex spots some massive ruins set a bit back from the lake.  A closer inspection proves them to be the remains of a large tower, perhaps a watchtower of some sort, sized for very large people.  It's made of massive granite blocks, cunningly fitted together with no visible mortar.  Three stories still stand, though the fourth is ragged and falling in, along with half the slate roof.  A massive iron door faces the lake, looking rusted but still sturdy.*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“I wonder what this hammering sound is. Maybe they just have some sort of *giant* forge there. In the camp, everything seems to be in order, I cannot sense any disturbances there. Let's hope, that it will stay like this.”_

Later on the day, when the party finds the deserted watchtower, Allyra wonders:

_“Hmm... if the giants still reign here, why is this tower deserted then?”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Allyra realizes the tower and the land for about fifty feet around is covered in powerful illusion magic.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*As the Hex stares at the tower, a bird flies over the tower and releases its bowels, narrowly missing Trekt's feet as it lands with a hearty _splat_.  His goblin friend snorts at that, then nearly chokes when a voice booms from the ruined tower.*

"*Fe, fi, fo, fum, I smell the blood of human mun.  Be they alive or be they dead, I give their bones to Wicked Heads!*" 

*After the voice fades away there's a creaking sound followed by a screech of tortured metal, like a rusty gate or portcullis just closed.  Or opened.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Dubheasa stops to listen to the crude song coming from the horrible voice.   Few things cause her blood to run cold, this booming voice made just that happen.  She keeps her mouth closed and breathing shallow.*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“There is something wrong here, this whole area around the tower, even the tower itself is covered with illusion magic.”_

Allyra moves far enough to be out of that area and motions the others to follow her.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 4, 2005)

Trekt grimaces, _illusions, just what I need,_ he nearly bumps Grik as he spins about to move away with the others.

"It looked so promising to just storm the place, I say we do it anyways."  He pauses, looks the others, "yeah, yeah... give it some time..."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“Oh, just because there seems to be an illusion spell masking the true face of this place, that doesn't mean, that there is nothing to be seen here; in fact, it's quite likely, that whatever it is, it is hidden for a purpose. Also, for all we know, the sound we heard could have been entirely real.”_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

"I agree Lady."  Is all Dubheasa adds to the discussion.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

*The rest of you feel a faint tremble in the ground, and hear a low, cruel chuckle from the tower.  A stench of sulfer mixed with carrion begins to wreath through the air.*

Allra and Kira 



Spoiler



suddenly spot something lumbering out of the ground near the tower.  It's a massive, lizard-like creature with a huge body, twelve toothy heads, with a reddish tinge to its scales.  It bears the faint tinge of illusion magic about it, and the fact that nobody else seems to see it makes it clear that it's invisible!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“Over there! Looks like a hydra guards this place!”_

As noone seems to see what Allyra is pointing to, she quickly weaves a spell and conjures up a cloud of golden particles, which outline the invisible creature. Afterwards, she moves back a few steps.


OOC: Casting _Glitterdust_, of course.


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2005)

"A Hydra?", *Rezomael says, sounding a bit surprised. He takes a few steps backward and waits to see what happens while casting _See Invisibility_.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Rezomael 



Spoiler



suddenly spots something lumbering out of the ground near the tower. It's a massive, lizard-like creature with a huge body, twelve toothy heads, with a reddish tinge to its scales.



Allyra's spell outlines something absolutely enormous, like a massive lizard-like body with a veritable forest of heads springing from a snake-like nest of necks!

Allyra and Rezomael 



Spoiler



the innermost heads of the hydra are full of dust, and they blink stupidly and blankly at the group.  The other heads seem more focused, but as the hydra tries to walk forward, it seems uncoordinated and uncertain of its footing.



OOC - Anyone else want to take an action this round?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“A half-blinded hydra to be precise. It doesn't seem to like this very much. Unfortunately, hydras do not tend to be intelligent enough so one could communicate with them. So we should prepare for it to attack soon.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Allyra - 



Spoiler



As in four heads failed their save against the _glitterdust's_ blindness effects, and the other eight didn't.  So now you have a hydra that can only see from some of its heads, and it doesn't like the situation


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

OOC - Allyra has cried that a hydra is attacking you, and outlined it with _glitterdust_.  You can have one action before it gets to you.  Anyone else care to do anything before the _twelve-headed hydra_ gets to go?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

OOC - Last chance, anyone care to do anything before the hydra gets to you?  If no answer, I get some free hits.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2005)

OOC: Hmm... where the hell is everyone? Uh... just to be sure, Allyra does _not_ get another action (she already had hers), right?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2005)

Trekt glowers at the glistening multi-headed creature, "stay away from it," he says to Grik as he draws his axe and shield readying to strike at one of the creatures heads when it gets within the appropriate biting range.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 18, 2005)

With little warning, a short figure bursts from the trees some distance from the Hex, and streaks across the lake shore toward the glittering hydra.

Weaving between several of the great heads, he makes a mighty leap up towards the beast's back, catching a pair of the trunk-like necks and forcing them together.

As he clamps his legs about the two necks in a scissor-lock and reaches for a third, he can finally be seen clearly - elven features (though his massive wrestler's build is far from the slender elven norm), flaming red hair, and near naked save for a short kilt... which, given his current endeavour, isn't concealing an awful lot...

"Try to scare it off without killing it!" he bellows down to the Hex.  "There's no malice in the beast; it's just defending its territory!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

The hydra stumbles forward a bit, the couple of heads that _aren't_ blinded or grappled seeking a target.  Two turn towards their attacker, and another six try to focus on the Hex.  Fire gouts from their mouths, two attempting to scorch the muscled elf.  The fire singes the elf, but also the opposite necks of the hydra, and it soon learns not to toast its own flesh.  Other gouts lick at the Hex, burning Dubheasa Allyra, and Grik, and only scorching Trekt and Rezomael.

Initative - 
Grik - 19
Allyra - 15
Trekt - 11
Tul - 9
Rezomael - 8
Dubheasa - 6
Hydra - 2

Tul takes 5 points of fire damage, Dubheasa, Allra, and Grik take 9, Trekt and Rezamael take 4.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Initative -
> Grik - 19
> Allyra - 15
> Trekt - 11
> ...




_OOC: I'm assuming that my initiative is actually 9, rather than 19, since that would make the list appropriately sequential?

At any rate, my action is to attempt a pin - still in non-lethal mode._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Allyra*

Allyra further retreats a few steps, while she begins to cast a spell, which hopefully will calm down... well paralyze, the hydra.


OOC: Casting _Hold Monster_ (DC 23), 7/16 temporary hit points from _False Life_ left.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

*Trekt (108/113hp, ac23)*

Gritting his teeth, Trekt charges forward at the hydra, "no sense waiting for it to scorch us first!"  He obviously ignores or completely didn't hear the comment from the grappling elf, Grik however has ducked out of sight.









*OOC:*


Charge! +17 waraxe (1d10+5+4 (magical beast), 19-20/x3, slashing); Grik Hide +21, Move Silently +21


----------



## Xael (Jun 23, 2005)

*Rezomael, 90/94 HP, AC 12*

Rezomael casts _Greater Invisibility_ at himself, and moves closer to the Hydra while readying his Nagaika.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Dubheasa grits her teeth against the burn, letting out only a small scream.  She moves out of the Hydra's range to get her bearing and asses her damage.*

ooc: Sorry for any delay I was out of state for the past 12 days.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Grik vanishes into the underbrush, as silent as a shadow.  Allyra, on the other hand, chooses to take a more active role, and casts her magic to hold the beast still.  The hydra suddenly freezes in place, as immobile as stone, each of its faces having a stunned look on it.  Trekt leaps forward and swipes a chunk out of the hydra, while Tul maintains his grip on its trunk-like necks.  Rezomael becomes as clear as air, and moves closer to strike.  Dubheasa backs up a bit to assess the situation, as the hydra stares dumbly at the Hex.

Grik - 19
Allyra - 15
Trekt - 11
Tul - 9
Rezomael - 8
Dubheasa - 6
Hydra - 2

Grik Hides himself with a 31, and Moves Silently with a 36.  Allyra casts _hold monster_ and hydra fails its Will save with a 13.  Trekt hacks into the hydra for 14 points of damage. Tul continues to hold the _held_ hydra.  Rezomael casts _greater invisibility_ and moves around to attack.  Dubheasa retreats and takes stock.  Hydra stands there.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“Kill it now, or knock it out, if you prefer. but be quick about it, the spell can only hold it so long,”_ Allyra explains, taking no action herself.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

*Dubheasa pulls out her crossbow moving toward the creature.  She takes aim at the Hydra's middle hoping to priece its heart, before the hold spell wears off.*


----------



## Xael (Jun 29, 2005)

*If the Hydra is still _Held_ when it's his next turn, Rezomael will try to perform Coup De Grace. If it breaks free, he'll just try to rip a head or two off...*


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Kill it now, or knock it out, if you prefer. but be quick about it, the spell can only hold it so long,”_ Allyra explains, taking no action herself.




"No need for bloodshed!" the elf insists again - aiming the shout specifically at Trekt.

He seeks a more opportune position now the hydra has ceased to struggle.

_OOC: Isida - are you willing to allow a non-lethal CDG?  Auto-crit, Fort save vs damage or fall unconscious?  If so, that's Tul's plan - look for the nerve bundle where all the necks join the main spine and deliver a pressure point strike, for example. /OOC_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Tel increases his grip on the hydra, and seeks a nerve bundle over the heart.  With a firm press, the hydra goes limp and unconscious, crashing to the ground with a thundeorus groan.

OOC - Sure, why not Hyp?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Tel increases his grip on the hydra, and seeks a nerve bundle over the heart.  With a firm press, the hydra goes limp and unconscious, crashing to the ground with a thundeorus groan.




"There are many dangerous beasts in the forest," the elf calls, sliding down to the ground from his perch atop the toppled hydra.  "Compassion is one thing that sets us apart from them.  You wander unsafe paths, my friends...!"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“Well met, master elf! I suppose, this spell was compassionate enough for your taste?”_ Allyra greets the muscular elf, curiously raising an eyebrow upon the strange sight, having her eyes wander along his features for a moment before leveling her gaze once more towards his face. The wizard quickly sets her sapphire blue glasses straight before continuing. _“Judging from your... lack of... equipment, I suppose you are not a traveler, but rather native to these woods? I'm Allyra from the Hex.”_

_“To be honest, we know, that these parts are not safe, for us at least. This is the reason, why we came here in the first place. You do not happen to know more about the dangers, that lurk here, do you? It would be most helpful to find out more about them.”_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“To be honest, we know, that these parts are not safe, for us at least. This is the reason, why we came here in the first place. You do not happen to know more about the dangers, that lurk here, do you? It would be most helpful to find out more about them.”_




"For certain, young lady," the elf agrees cheerfully.  "But not here, I think."

He flicks red hair out of his face, and indicates the tower with his chin.  "The homeowners will doubtless come to see where their dog has gotten to before long, and the answering of questions will go better undisturbed, hmm?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Dubheasa stares quietly at the elf.  She wonders of his knowledge regarding knocking the Hyrda out, but does not raise any questions.  Nodding in a agreement to the elf's words she looks to Allyra to get the group on the move.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

While the group talks, there's a roar of unrestrained rage from the direction of the tower.  Five flaming boulders come flying from the top of the tower, three striking Trekt, Tul, and Rezomael with punishing blows.  Two others thud down dangerous close to the rest of the party.

OOC - Trekt, Tul, and Rezomael take 18 points of damage and 9 points of fire damage please.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

"What in the Name of Wee-Jas?!"  Dubheasa shouts out startled.  " Apperantly we did not move far enough away." she states coldly as she eyes the elf.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Allyra*

Quickly Allyra swirls around, her embroidered cloak dancing around her slender figure, to see where the noise comes from. The wizard pulls out a coated hair from her pouch and then raises her hands to weave a pattern, while she recites the arcane words to let her vanish from sight, rendering Allyra invisible. Afterwards she flies upwards a bit.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "What in the Name of Wee-Jas?!"  Dubheasa shouts out startled.  " Apperantly we did not move far enough away." she states coldly as she eyes the elf.




"Sons of Flame," the elf informs her, grimacing around the pain of the burn.  "Fire giants.  The local bully-boys."

He makes hustling motions with his hands, urging the Hex to get out of the line of fire.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Allyra*

_Flaming red hair... uncharacteristically muscular for an elf..._ Allyra wonders, while pondering what to do next.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Dubheasa positions herself so she can keep an eye on the Elf.  She does not trust him and makes no effort to hide it.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Trekt grimaces at the scorched bruises inflicted upon him, but knowing better for now seeks cover from anymore incoming boulders.  _Giants, I hate giants._


----------



## Xael (Jul 10, 2005)

*Rezomael groans and tries to reach some kind of cover after casting _Fly_.*

OOC: Can a Lightning Rod take others with him when using the Ride The Lightning ability?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

*Allyra*

_“We better get some distance between us and those flaming boulders...”_ the invisible Allyra calls out from above.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

*Trekt (86/113hp, ac 22, 26 vs. giants)*

"You're telling me!" Trekt roars from the ground as he strings his longbow and clambers for a viewpoint with a sizeable amount of cover, where he can maybe see his attacker.  "Grik, wherever you are, do something!"[/color]

Grik from hiding attempts to also spot the attackers, holding his shortbow strung and ready to fire.









*OOC:*


Trekt: Climb +5, Spot +11, Hide +11, +1 composite (+4 str) longbow +14/+9 ranged (1d8+5, 20/x3, piercing); Grik: Hide +21, Spot +13, masterwork shortbow +13/+8 ranged (1d6, 20/x3, piercing)


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Dubheasa  make no effort to do anything other then move out if the bolders path and fast.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2005)

Once people have found a little bit of cover, the elf elaborates.

"The fire giants are fond of illusions to conceal their outposts," he explains.  "Their usual pattern is to group by fives.  Five fire giants is an awful lot of 'not safe' to knowingly engage...!"


----------

